# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Walnut and blued steel,

## southernman

Massive thread on modern rifles, made me think its been a while since there was one on blued steel and walnut, rifles.
 So post them up, new and old, wood and steel



Pr 28ga Franchi shotguns.

 M700 in 6mm Remington,
 Ruger #1 in 300H&H
 M70 featherweight in 7x57.

 Husky 9.3x62.


 My ruger #1 in 300H&H



 Cz 453 in .22 mag
 Cz 427 in .17 Hornet
 Ruger#1
 M70.

 I should go see, if I have one of the sako .17 fireball, love that rifle. :Thumbsup:

----------


## stug

Here are mine



Top Brno ZKK 600 7x57
Middle 1924 Mauser Oberndorf in 9.3x62
Bottom FN Mauser in .404 Jeffery

----------


## grunzter

M88 Valmet Hunter 308

----------


## GravelBen

Ruger Hawkeye in 308:



Savage Mod 14 Classic:



OK, two Savage Mod 14 classics... somehow I ended up with one in 223 and one in 7mm08.

----------


## mawzer308

My favourite type of rifles! Here are some of mine.

Husqvarna 640 9.3x62



Marlin 1895 guide gun 45-70



Remington 11-87 12ga

----------


## Spudattack

> Here are mine
> 
> Attachment 41576
> 
> Top Brno ZKK 600 7x57
> Middle 1924 Mauser Oberndorf in 9.3x62
> Bottom FN Mauser in .404 Jeffery


I love your choice in calibers, add a 7x64, .222 and a .22lr and that would be my perfect battery! A Calibre for EVERY occasion!

Now you need to find an 8x68S!

----------


## Spudattack

Great Thread! I also get tired of looking at Tupperware day in day out!



Top - CZ 452 .22lr
Bottom - 1948 Brno Model 1, my grandfather bought it brand spanking.



Brno ZKK600 7x64



CZ550 Safari De Lux .375 H&H (unfortunately sold to fund a boat!)





1890s(???) Samuel Marsen & Co, Great Western Gun Works 20 Gauge box lock

----------


## mawzer308

Here you go lads Browning Maral in 9.3x62! Better pics to follow.

----------


## Tentman

Nice - Always good to see the pics, I think that the more use you have on a Blued Steel and Walnut rifle the better it looks, Stug's 9.3x62 being a case in point, it was carried a lot in Rhodesia and looked none the worse for it.  

Here's a mini version, Obendorf Model B in 6.5x47 (originally a 6.5x54 Mauser but when we restored it, the more modern chambering better suited the mag box length, and oh try getting brass in the Mauser version!!).  This little Kurz at 6.5lbs scoped and ready to shoot proves that there's nothing new under the sun in terms of lightweight rifles either !!

----------


## luv2safari

Some drillings...love walnut and blue steel! 

[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

----------


## luv2safari

My favorite gun, a cape gun and second set of shotgun sxs barrels...

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

----------


## JoshC

> Here you go lads Browning Maral in 9.3x62! Better pics to follow.
> 
> Attachment 43380
> 
> Attachment 43381


Ohhh that's sexy  :Cool:

----------


## Sideshow

> Ohhh that's sexy


Better get a post with my Belgium made BLR
That should get you dribbling  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

> Better get a post with my Belgium made BLR
> That should get you dribbling


Just had it reblacked and I Striped down the stock restrained it and gave it some new check lines.
I'll post it up on the walnut and blue post page :Thumbsup:

----------


## mawzer308

Some better ones.....

----------


## luv2safari

> Nice - Always good to see the pics, I think that the more use you have on a Blued Steel and Walnut rifle the better it looks, Stug's 9.3x62 being a case in point, it was carried a lot in Rhodesia and looked none the worse for it.  
> 
> Here's a mini version, Obendorf Model B in 6.5x47 (originally a 6.5x54 Mauser but when we restored it, the more modern chambering better suited the mag box length, and oh try getting brass in the Mauser version!!).  This little Kurz at 6.5lbs scoped and ready to shoot proves that there's nothing new under the sun in terms of lightweight rifles either !!





That right there gets my tongue hard.  :Cool:  :Cool: 

Rates a two-cool

----------


## Carlsen Highway

When it comes to firearms I only deal in walnut, steel and leather....a random selection:

----------


## stug

Love the Lee-Speed Carlson. Bring that one to the big bore shoot

----------


## luv2safari

> Love the Lee-Speed Carlson. Bring that one to the big bore shoot


First one I ever saw.  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## res

That lee speed gives me chills, way nicer than mine

As a bit of a collector of lee's I would love to see more pictures of it

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> That lee speed gives me chills, way nicer than mine
> 
> As a bit of a collector of lee's I would love to see more pictures of it


Army and Navy address in London on the dust cover. Light engraving over all parts, including the magazine and buttplate. The foreend tip is actual horn. A  pure silver escutcheon (blank) under the rear stock. Wraparound flat top checkering.

----------


## erniec

Did you fit the recoil pad to the Featherweight?.
I've had two of these in 30-06 and they have both had the factory ones.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Ernie, no I didn't. I would rather have the factory one to be honest, but she is a good rifle, totally reliable in every way, and lucky too. So I won't change her.

----------


## Tahr

Guys, don't let those nice wood and blue rifles near an alloy, pistol grip, modern "weapon".

They will shag anything...

----------


## Sideshow

My SO4 and Winchetser pigeon grade.
The Winchester I brought from NZ :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Here's the BLR also from NZ the skin is from Steward island taken with it.
The walnut blank is also from home for my BSA CF2 rebuild.

----------


## Sideshow

Here's a nice freezer roe buck I took last summer.

----------


## greghud

that's a nice piece of walnut there Sideshow!

----------


## Sideshow

Year I got it from NZ Walnut. Just goggle him. 
The first bit I was not so happy about so he exchanged it no problem.
This peace is a treat. Should have paid more in the first place, but it's hard to judge by a photo.
Anyway barrel is nearly done. It's going to proof after Christmas then the bolt gets jewelled.
Then the stocker dose his bit and I finish it off with about twelve coats of akin oil.
Then beding compound form Nathen Foster.
So with luck it'll all be done by next Christmas  :Wink: 

Or where you talking about the SO4 which I picked up in rather poor nic. :Sad: 
Stipped it done and raised all the bruises out of the stock, got rid of the terrible pistol gip.
Then coated that up the same way. I think it's about the ninth one that I've done :Psmiley: :
The Winchester and BLR have had the same treatment.

----------


## jakewire

CZ223

Huskqvarna 9.3x62

Sako 6.5x55

----------


## FRST

Sold these now, but they were nice. The Mauser was a mint FN 7.62 Israeli K98

----------


## FRST

'43 Garand, love this one- it's a bitser but it's so nice to use, I just don't care. Cost me $640 in '98 I think.

----------


## FRST

30-06 Supergrade out for a stroll in the Tararuas.

----------


## Carlsen Highway



----------


## FRST

Some sweet shooters there! How do you find the CZ550FS Carlsen? I've been thinking about getting one... What's the calibre?

----------


## FRST

1917 DWM Luger, if only it could talk!




Jäger Regiment 95, 3rd Battalion, weapon 26.

----------


## FRST

1908 DWM Brazilian Mauser 98.

----------


## Beavis

Ok you win FRST

----------


## FRST

1950's Winny pre64 30-06, barrel is a bit past-it but it will still put 3 Hornady Interlocks into an inch. Flat base projies seem to suit worn bores and this pig didn't know the difference...

----------


## Beavis

Sako 75

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> Some sweet shooters there! How do you find the CZ550FS Carlsen? I've been thinking about getting one... What's the calibre?


That one in 6.5x55mm. 

The first thing you will notice is that for a 20' barreled carbine, they are touch heavy. And big round the action. If you put a scope on it the rifle would be 9 lbs. But if you like old Sakos you won't notice.
This one also has a plastic floorplate. (Probably weight savings.) You can replace it with a metal one from CZUSA. I don't believe they make them with a plastic one anymore, although I could be wrong, that might only be for the American market.

----------


## FRST

> Ok you win FRST


Ha! Nah, plenty of people out there with nice guns. I only have a few, but keep turning them over, guns for me are generally a self funding hobby as long as I buy well.
I'll keep posting a few up though, cos that's what keeps these threads interesting!

----------


## FRST

> That one in 6.5x55mm. 
> 
> The first thing you will notice is that for a 20' barreled carbine, they are touch heavy. And big round the action. If you put a scope on it the rifle would be 9 lbs. But if you like old Sakos you won't notice.
> This one also has a plastic floorplate. (Probably weight savings.) You can replace it with a metal one from CZUSA. I don't believe they make them with a plastic one anymore, although I could be wrong, that might only be for the American market.


Yes they do look a little chunky. I did think that I might thin it out a bit, but maybe I will start from scratch with a barrelled action. They are great for climbing when it gets steep though, so much better than holding a barrel as a walking stick!

----------


## Sideshow

[/QUOTE]

Nice stag that you have there with your BLR. That looks to be an old Belguim made one as well. What caliber is it?
I found it hard to get the scope set up right on mine. Trying to get them low enough so that you could get a decent check wield.
I solved that problem by adding a muzzle break. But with the short barrel it makes it bloody LOUD  :Pissed Off:

----------


## FRST

Here's a 6mm Rem on a VZ33 Mauser action, put together by an old family friend L.Jackson. He was a lefty as you can see. He crafted the stock from Nz Walnut and it has a bit of cast off too. He also made the trigger himself, similar to a Timney unit and the trigger guard has been slimmed out.This action (like all VZ33's I come across) is beautifully made, and being factory built as a mountain troops rifle, is alot lighter than the standard large ring 98.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> 


Nice stag that you have there with your BLR. That looks to be an old Belguim made one as well. What caliber is it?
I found it hard to get the scope set up right on mine. Trying to get them low enough so that you could get a decent check wield.
I solved that problem by adding a muzzle break. But with the short barrel it makes it bloody LOUD  :Pissed Off: [/QUOTE]

I had no problem with that scope on it, an ancient steel tube Weaver fixed 3 power. It fitted low and worked fine, right up until it filled up with water about four days before I shot that stag. Perfect white out, and never recovered. I ended up shooting that stag at ten yards, sort of imagining where the cross hairs would be on him.
I would have gone to open sights - but the foresight had been knocked off the week before. First time that ever happened. The rifle also had a broken extractor - it wouldnt extract at all, you had to open the lever and flip the rifle to one side and back to get the case out each time. Oh, and the magazine used to rattle so I had it in place with electricians tape. It used to feed properly sometimes.
Just goes to show you don't need flash gear to shoot deer at all. I don't think anything actually worked on the rifle at all except the trigger.
The only thing I have left of it now is the sling.

I think the BLR's are uglyish, but they are serious hunting rifles. This one is a .308, and yeah its an early Belgium one, with the steel receiver.

----------


## MSL

A serious hunting rifle with a lot of broken rattly bits?

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Yup.  :Have A Nice Day:  Makes you wonder where all the money goes when you can shoot deer just as well with a gun in a state like that.

I said "serious" hunting rifle, because I have the feeling that some people dont take the modern lever action as being as proper a rifle as a modern bolt action. as if its some kind of affectation or anachronism. A BLR is not. Its probably one of the best scoped bush hunting rifles I had. And it shot as well as any bolt action, so it was good for just as much, although I thought of it as a bush gun.

----------


## FRST

Here's another neat rifle, a South Africa Trophy bring-back from the Boer war. The bust is of a Boer general 'De la Rey' and this was probably one of his men's rifles. As to who carved it? Who knows. The other side has a list of battles the user was involved in.

----------


## FRST



----------


## GravelBen

Interesting piece of history that one!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

Hey , are we taking about stuff we have now, or stuff we used to have  . Or Both.
I'm more than happy to post photos of all wood/blue that I've had , but thought it more appropriate to post stuff I currently own.

----------


## FRST

Nah that's a keeper. Don't you like looking at guns Jake?

----------


## Sideshow

> Hey , are we taking about stuff we have now, or stuff we used to have  . Or Both.
> I'm more than happy to post photos of all wood/blue that I've had , but thought it more appropriate to post stuff I currently own.


I recommend that you show it all. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

> Nice stag that you have there with your BLR. That looks to be an old Belguim made one as well. What caliber is it?
> I found it hard to get the scope set up right on mine. Trying to get them low enough so that you could get a decent check wield.
> I solved that problem by adding a muzzle break. But with the short barrel it makes it bloody LOUD


I had no problem with that scope on it, an ancient steel tube Weaver fixed 3 power. It fitted low and worked fine, right up until it filled up with water about four days before I shot that stag. Perfect white out, and never recovered. I ended up shooting that stag at ten yards, sort of imagining where the cross hairs would be on him.
I would have gone to open sights - but the foresight had been knocked off the week before. First time that ever happened. The rifle also had a broken extractor - it wouldnt extract at all, you had to open the lever and flip the rifle to one side and back to get the case out each time. Oh, and the magazine used to rattle so I had it in place with electricians tape. It used to feed properly sometimes.
Just goes to show you don't need flash gear to shoot deer at all. I don't think anything actually worked on the rifle at all except the trigger.
The only thing I have left of it now is the sling.

I think the BLR's are uglyish, but they are serious hunting rifles. This one is a .308, and yeah its an early Belgium one, with the steel receiver.[/QUOTE]


 Yep my mag rattles as well nothing ever gone wrong. Also had similar situation with the scope fogging up so whipped it off and put three in the next red I saw in some very tight bush.
All three shots you could have covered with your hand.
Funny that you say your trigger works as this is one of the biggest complaints. Mine sorted now but was on the heavy side ant 4 to 5 pounds. Now at 1.2 which is awesome. :Have A Nice Day:  
Ugly yes but in the way that a mother could only love :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Sideshow

Here's my BSA CF2 that I'm having the rebuild too. This is what the walnut blank is going on.

----------


## Sideshow

Sorry about the shacky pic it was taken the day after we won the cup so was a weeeee hungover. You can't see but it's got set triggers which are mint to shot with get the cross hairs in the right spot and you just touch off your shot..

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Here's another neat rifle, a South Africa Trophy bring-back from the Boer war. The bust is of a Boer general 'De la Rey' and this was probably one of his men's rifles. As to who carved it? Who knows. The other side has a list of battles the user was involved in.


That's really neat!

----------


## Tahr

There is some beautiful stuff in this thread.

What I like most is a wood and blue rifle that has been around a bit. Battle-scarred is good. Abused is bad. So long as the mechanics are well looked after and the stock oiled occasionally its all good.

I like "used" wood and blue rifles most of all.

This is a rifle I have great affinity for. A micro xbolt. .243. Has never let me down. Done a few miles. Blue worn. Stock dented. Love it.



Wood and blue knocks the pants off plastic and stainless (unless its raining) .

----------


## FRST

> Here's my BSA CF2 that I'm having the rebuild too. This is what the walnut blank is going on. Attachment 43858


What style are you going for with the blank? Are you going to shape it?

----------


## Mathias

BSA Royal (Hunter) 7x57 with a custom stock. Seen a bit of work but still a joy to bring to the shoulder.

Excuse the crappy pix, walnut does look better in the flesh.

----------


## Sideshow

> What style are you going for with the blank? Are you going to shape it?


Prince of Wales gripe with a rem 700 for end. Buffalo horn caps. Limbe saver.
I've had a good look around and tried loads to see what looks and feels right.
Not worried about the weight to much. 
I'd rather that it shoots straight and comes up to the shoulder the same every time.
Not to sure about a Monty Carlo check peace as the old cf has a roll over one that to me just looks plane ugly.
Sending it to be templates then will do all the finishing myself.

----------


## FRST

> Prince of Wales gripe with a rem 700 for end. Buffalo horn caps. Limbe saver.
> I've had a good look around and tried loads to see what looks and feels right.
> Not worried about the weight to much. 
> I'd rather that it shoots straight and comes up to the shoulder the same every time.
> Not to sure about a Monty Carlo check peace as the old cf has a roll over one that to me just looks plane ugly.
> Sending it to be templates then will do all the finishing myself.


Sounds like a good plan. Yeah Monte's are definitely out of favour these days. Who's doing the the inletting for you?

----------


## Sideshow

> Sounds like a good plan. Yeah Monte's are definitely out of favour these days. Who's doing the the inletting for you?


Some guy down near Bath that has a copy jig

----------


## Beavis

FML just bought a ZKK 600 for probably too much. Will post when I get it. I've had a bit of a revelation that new guns are shit.

----------


## stug

> FML just bought a ZKK 600 for probably too much. Will post when I get it. I've had a bit of a revelation that new guns are shit.


Nice, what calibre?

----------


## Beavis

> Nice, what calibre?


.30/06 To be honest I've always wanted an 06 too.

----------


## MSL

'49 BRNO 22 hornet.  Have the front sight hood, rear sight, and a 4 power steel tube meopta scope with mounts, ready to go on one day

----------


## jakewire

> Nah that's a keeper. Don't you like looking at guns Jake?


I sure do, I'll dig some older photos out later.

I have an old 1990 remmy BDL 30 06 , its very accurate with factory winchester, I'll put a photo up.

----------


## Beavis

Needs a lil TLC

----------


## greghud

a few photos from the last little while.






feel like i need to do another soon.....
greg

----------


## greghud

470 double, just about rite for buffalo 


greg
p.s. not my work tho.

----------


## jakewire

A few of many 30 calibres that have passed through, apart from the 30 06, I've put new furniture on it and use it.
Winchester Featherweight 308


1990 Made Remington BDL 3006

Winchester 30 30

Winchester Classic 300 Winchester Magnum

----------


## Dr. Watson

War time Model 70 in 30 06 govt

----------


## erniec

Finally got around to putting some shots through this rifle.
Remington 700 .222.
Very happy with it put some lower rings on it and VX2 I got of dale on it.
Have placed ammo pouch in as HGD is worth a plug.
As is Rod and Rifle.
Buggered up adjusting Left to Right as I don't do this often.

----------


## mawzer308



----------


## Sideshow

Nice looking lever action there mawzer308 I'll bite what is it and what length? Good looking pad on the end there too :Thumbsup:

----------


## norsk

Norwegian Kammerlader (Breech loading Musket).
Biffs a 800 grain 18mm diameter Conical Ball.Last weekend my mate managed to hit the 250 meter gong with it.Alot of fun to use and cutting edge in its day.

----------


## madjon_

> Nice looking lever action there mawzer308 I'll bite what is it and what length? Good looking pad on the end there too


I reckon 450 Marlin,and short. :Sick:

----------


## erniec

Can I ask what scope you are running on it.

----------


## mawzer308

@Sideshow Marlin 1895G 45-70, 18.5inch barrel. Certainly does  the job pushing 350gr projectiles at 1950fps.  :Thumbsup: 
 @erniec Its a Weaver 2.5x20

----------


## Sideshow

> Norwegian Kammerlader (Breech loading Musket).
> Biffs a 800 grain 18mm diameter Conical Ball.Last weekend my mate managed to hit the 250 meter gong with it.Alot of fun to use and cutting edge in its day.Attachment 64152Attachment 64153Attachment 64154


norsk I take it that the charge goes into the breechblock whilst vertical. Then lowered and the primer goes onto the nipple forward of the trigger guard. The hammer then strikes up! Never seen one of these before. Nice way of keeping your primers dry. What is the reloading time like?

----------


## norsk

> norsk I take it that the charge goes into the breechblock whilst vertical. Then lowered and the primer goes onto the nipple forward of the trigger guard. The hammer then strikes up! Never seen one of these before. Nice way of keeping your primers dry. What is the reloading time like?


Your onto it!

Once the Kammer (chamber) is charged,the cap goes on the Nipple.You push the block down and crank the handle forward where by it cams into the end of the barrel.

Reloading time is at least twice as fast as a Muzzle loader.

----------


## johnd

A great thread revised I see. Thanks to everyone for taking the time to show off some lovely firearms.
Heres my meager addition to it

The shotties




The rifles

----------


## i41do2

Some awesome firearms on here, thanks for sharing everyone. I can only dream of getting a few more at the moment. Here's my entry. The very first rifle I owned and still have it.(only had it for 4 years) it's a BSA CF2 in .308win. I love it started reloading for it and getting good results. I just need to negotiate more time away from the family. Haha bloody hard with two small boys 3-1/2 and 14 months old. Got a 4 night trip coming up start of march though that the BSA will be joining me on

----------


## Sideshow

Hey i41do2 that's pretty awesome looking wood you have there on your cf2 would you mind giving us a pick of the other side! Do you know if it has been restocked at some stage? Most of these came with a rollover check peace. Also had white spaces between all the plastic caps and recoil pads. If it's not been restocked then it might be one of the deluxe cf2 models! Although I think all had a hogs back our step at the back off of the check peace. Do you know it's age?

----------


## i41do2

Gday sideshow, not sure of the age but when I first joined the forum someone told me about a bsa site you could look up based on the serial number. It might have been you. But I have a 3R version and think it was 82-85. I've taken a few more shots for you here, hopefully you can tell me more about it. My friend imported it from the UK, that's about all I know of it.
Cheers
Dan

----------


## Taff

Kimber classic in 270

----------


## Sideshow

> Gday sideshow, not sure of the age but when I first joined the forum someone told me about a bsa site you could look up based on the serial number. It might have been you. But I have a 3R version and think it was 82-85. I've taken a few more shots for you here, hopefully you can tell me more about it. My friend imported it from the UK, that's about all I know of it.
> Cheers
> DanAttachment 64252Attachment 64253Attachment 64254Attachment 64255Attachment 64256


Looks like it might be a restocked job that you have there i41do2. BSA - John Knibbs International Ltd Here's the web site for what's my bsa?  If it's a 3R then made between 73 to 86, yours looks nice and tidy!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## i41do2

Sweetas, cheers mate, yep it was you that told me about this website.  Thanks for that

Yeah she's a very nice rifle. action is a little clunky compared with the weatherby, one day i'll get it tuned when mortgage and kid expenses allow. haha :ORLY:

----------


## john m

A brno Zkk 602 and it's younger brother a CZ 550 both in the King of calibers.

----------


## jakewire

Very nice John.

----------


## john m

Thanks but look better when the photo is the right way up.

----------


## GravelBen

> both in the King of calibers.


243?  :ORLY:

----------


## john m

No the 243 ain't 105 years old

----------


## Tuckerbox

Had my rim fire Brno's out for a photo-shoot today. Both will go to the grave with me.

1969 Model 2 
1973 Model 581 Automatic
(Have sights for both but need a new rear one for the 581)

----------


## Philipo

Yeah good thread this one ( must have missed it first time round ) 


Here's a couple of mine, must admit I have become more of a fan of beautiful wood - blue guns with age, plus buying more toys  :Cool:  

Recently tidied up Ruger 44 semi 






Browning Maral, has a very satin finish which doesn't photo that well, It'd due for a decent oil up.










Browning Evolve Gold up the top, has a unusual pistol grip but it's a nice light shotty that points great.  Ruger, Maral & the bottom one is the first bolt action I ever brought a Marlin in 22mag, I stripped it and finished it off with a light Dutch oil, not every ones flavor but I like it as it's something different.

----------


## Tuckerbox

John m I'd love to see more photos of your 602.

----------


## john m

Ok  Tuckerbox

----------


## jakewire

Define, "King of Calibers"  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## john m

375 H and H most common and versatile for over 100 yrs in Africa. Plenty of writings refer to it as the king or emperor of African guns.It is used on dik dik to elephants.

----------


## stug

There was a Brno 602 in 375H&H on trademe a year back, went for $1500, still kicking myself for not bidding on it.

----------


## Tuckerbox

Spotted that one. Missus talked me out of it. I'll regret it for the rest of my life. It was factory condition :'(

----------


## Timmay

Nice Bruno in full wood 9.3x63 (I think it's 63) on trade me a week or so ago

----------


## 10-Ring

Anschutz 1712 .22LR with Leupold VX-2 4-12X40 AO. Going to change the mounts to some lower Redfields. 

This rifle puts 5 shots of match ammo such as Lapua Midas into one hole measuring .10"-.20" at 50 yards and Lapua Multi-Match into slightly larger holes measuring .25"-30".

----------


## Frodo

Custom 7x57 built on a Mauser 98 Brazilian action - Rigby style sights.

----------


## Frodo

Quick detach scope. Adds weight, but nice to have the option! Highly rate the calibre. Doesn't kick much...esp. in a 8.5# rifle.

----------


## norsk

That is a beautiful Rifle!

----------


## stug

Very nice @Frodo I have its sister, a 404 Jeffery.

----------


## Frodo

Nice mate! Have you posted pics of it in this thread? I've seen images of it on Google before I think. Garry makes a fine stock, aye.

----------


## stug

Yep, post #2 on page 1 of this thread. If you come to the big bore shoot you can have a few shots. Bring the 7mm and blast a few targets and wallabies.

----------


## norsk

I refinnished the Stock on my Mauser.
I have to varnish it to keen the rain out,but its not bad looking.

----------


## Frodo

Very nice rifle! Love the magazine plate too

----------


## southernman

Yea sum nice rifles have been posted up in last two or thee pages,

----------


## luv2safari

Love the Classic Mausers! 

Rates a two-cool   :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## luv2safari

> 1917 DWM Luger, if only it could talk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jäger Regiment 95, 3rd Battalion, weapon 26.



Lots of nice "straw" parts on that P '08.  :Cool:

----------


## FRST

Such a good thread I'd thought I'd try and revive it with a pic of my bro with his 7x57 1908 Brazilian Mauser, collecting some dog tucker.

----------


## FRST

My boy Hunter with a nice young goat for the pot and a 30M1 Carbine that I inherited from Dad. I shot my first goat with it too.

----------


## Sideshow

FRST what are those 30M1 like to shoot.
Always wanted one. :Cool:

----------


## southernman

Couple new editions, 
 Cz 455 Canadian edition 
 and a Cooper M21 classic single shot, in 6x47 Remington.

----------


## FRST

> FRST what are those 30M1 like to shoot.
> Always wanted one.


They are super fun, no recoil, lightweight with great mag capacity. The round is not a great killer though, you must be close and accurate to put your animal down. Great history behind them though. Mine is a 1943 made by General Motors. They were made by a bunch of US companies from IBM to jukebox & typewriter manufacturers.

----------


## southernman

This years birthday present to myself, a limited run ruger in .358 win, love it, 
 put a few 225gr serria soft points threw today, 2400fps and very good groups, also had a play with sum 158gr pistol bullets and 15gr trail boss at 2000fps, they don't feed all that great, as the big flat on the nose, is catching the ramp, coming out of the mag, but fun to shoot, and will get a more truncated nose next time.

----------


## Tentman

Nice.  Ruger.  Nice. Shooting.  Nice.  Bear (Borwn or Black??)

----------


## FRST

That Ruger is a cool rifle in a nice bush calibre. Nice to see a classic!

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Nowadays I am doing black powder cartridges - Winchester 73 in .44-40, one of my favourite cartridges: 



If you thought old guns with black powder cartridges and open sights don't shoot very well, I have discovered this is not necessarily true....



She gets out in the bush too - three deer to her name since April, all with black powder loads and soft lead bullets I cast myself from a period design.

----------


## luv2safari

Well...I'll starve for about 6 months, but I had to get this Reeb DR from a friend. He's had it for 62 years and has lately taunted me with it, so I bought it. 

It's in 8X57J (rimless .318), and the scope is the original 3X Voightlander SKOPAR. I'll use it on two deer hunts this fall in Nevada and Montana. I've had to sell a couple of drillings to get it, but drillings are common now. Not this.  :Psmiley:

----------


## luv2safari



----------


## Pointer

Stunning. Was it a war trophy? I heard many nice German sporting guns ended up in the States post-war

----------


## luv2safari

Great round in an excellent Ruger. I've loved Rugers all my life and owned many along the way.

Yours is a KEEPER, southernman! Rates a Two-Cool   :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## luv2safari

> Stunning. Was it a war trophy? I heard many nice German sporting guns ended up in the States post-war


It was a WWI war trophy. Reeb was house gunmaker to Frederick Wilhelm III, Son of Kaiser Wilhelm II.

----------


## Taff

I am sure that gun was removed from my great grandfathers chateau in 1918, please post it to me asap, so the I can confirm its origins  :Thumbsup: 
On the serious side that is a stunning gun

----------


## Mathias

Must get some photos of my bro in laws Hurbertus Drilling for ya all. It's a WW I war trophy, taken from a ships captain by his grandfather. A neat firearm made with such skill.

----------


## luv2safari

> Must get some photos of my bro in laws Hurbertus Drilling for ya all. It's a WW I war trophy, taken from a ships captain by his grandfather. A neat firearm made with such skill.



Get some posted asap! I'm a drilling slut.

----------


## northdude

omark 308

----------


## Double Shot

My latest, Ruger 96/22WMR

----------


## Martin358

Thats nice, how accurate is it

----------


## jakewire

> Thats nice, how accurate is it


I'm going to speak to the others about a multiple like button.

----------


## luv2safari

> My latest, Ruger 96/22WMR
> 
> Attachment 73662
> Attachment 73663


I'd step all over my tongue if you were standing here with that Ruger 96. They're scarce as hens' teeth.

----------


## Sideshow

Heard they where really good with a very slick action :Thumbsup:  top round choice toooooo :Thumbsup:

----------


## norsk

Sako 9.3x53r  built on a Mosin Nagant receiver. Interesting Rifle.Accurate as can be

----------


## erniec

"Pack and Rifle"
Not quite.....

----------


## Sideshow

Just missing Phill! 
What is it's and where about? Nice day too! :Thumbsup: 
Is that the top of your hat at the bottom of the pic :XD:

----------


## Russian 22.

Might be broke back mountain all over again....  

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## erniec

> Just missing Phill! 
> What is it's and where about? Nice day too!
> Is that the top of your hat at the bottom of the pic


Bare Top behind Harkness Hut
Winchester Featherweight
Swazi Stag bag
Its a bush singlet.

Pack and Rifle was the first hunting book I bought 1971 it was.

----------


## akaroa1

Walnut, blued steel and a big cloud of smoke

Lyman Deerstalker .50 cal left hand percussion.




Lots to learn about in the process of getting the rifle and myself good enough to be able to hunt deer responsibly out to 100m

----------


## Chop3r

> I'd step all over my tongue if you were standing here with that Ruger 96. They're scarce as hens' teeth.


I know a guy that had one and I assume that he still does. Very nice rifle

----------


## FRST

Just had a Lyman Targetspot attached to my pre64 Mod70 Winny 30/06. Not worried about the tap holes as the bore isn't amazing. Still does under an inch with the right load so looking forward to doing some long range stuff, old school style.

----------


## jakewire

That is really cool, the whole thing,

----------


## stug

Is that the sort of scope that moves under recoil and you have to pull it back after each shot?

----------


## Sideshow

Well after two and a half years I finally picked up my rebarreled restocked BSA CF2 :Thumbsup:  plus a whole load of extra stuff done such as jeweling to the bolt reblue to the action. Get some pics up here in the next day our two I have a walk up day today with drinks after so it won't be today. :Wink:

----------


## tanqueray

Wood/Blued is by far and away my favourite rifle configuration. Here are a couple of my current favourites, a Brno ZKK 
601 in .223 and a Winchester 1892 in 44WCF.


To be fair, the ‘92 doesn’t really count as being “blued”.

----------


## FRST

> Is that the sort of scope that moves under recoil and you have to pull it back after each shot?


Yeah moves away from your eye under recoil. The spring on the exterior returns it into position, however it returns too fast sometimes and if your not careful it'll still smoke ya!
USMC Springfields had them removed but I quite like the look of the spring, so I've left mine on.

----------


## FRST

Finished work for the year so it's time to stretch the legs and shoot some groups. Anyone testing their wood/blue rifles over the break?

----------


## mawzer308

Yep been out a few times with the 9.3 and 45-70. Very cool M1 carbine mate.

----------


## Mathias

Last night with the Model 7 CDL in 260, looks promising too. Will tweak some loads that GWH suggested and do some more shootn  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tanqueray

Will be doing a bit of load development with the .223 over the break, and no doubt stretching the legs of the 44-40 and 30-30 in the name of practice/enjoyment.

----------


## jakewire

Ye borrowed a Magneto speed thingy so will have to go get a definitive speed on everything.

----------


## mawzer308

Went out and finished load development on the 270 and brought the 45-70 too. Recoil got pretty horrible at 57grs of 2207 so called it a day.

----------


## MSL

Shot some fist sized groups at 100yards last week with my win 94 30-30 57 model so Im on the lookout for a four legged target

----------


## Sideshow

@mawzer308 that looks like it has a Howitzer for a barrel :O O:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mawzer308

> @mawzer308 that looks like it has a Howitzer for a barrel


Yep big hole in the end of the barrel alright, works wonders on the deer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## FRST

Just picked this up today. CZ550 FS in 7x64. First saw it a couple of months ago and thought I'd leave it as I didn't have the money at time. Saw a pair of reloading dies on FB earlier this week for its chambering and thought as I was heading to Masterton I should look it up, but thinking it'd probably be long gone. However there she was, $100 cheaper with rings and ammo thrown in. I couldn't resist a second time. Just needs a nicer pair of rings and a gloss Leupold (small rear bell needed for bolt clearance) to really set it off now. Contacted the bloke with the dies and they are on their way too. It was meant to be! (that's what I'm telling the wife anyway)

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Just picked this up today. First saw it a couple of months ago and thought I'd leave it as I didn't have the money at time. Saw a pair of reloading dies on FB earlier this week for its chambering and thought as I was heading to Masterton I should look it up. Thinking it'd probably be gone, but there she was, $100 cheaper with rings and ammo thrown in. Just needs a nice glossy pair of rings and a gloss Leupold (small rear bell needed for bolt clearance) to really set it off now. Contacted the bloke with the dies and they are on their way too. It was meant to be! (that's what I'm telling the wife anyway)
> Attachment 80269


Niiiiiiiiiiice...what is it? And what flavour bullets does it consume?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Also, @FRST you should check out ebay there's a few sellers in Europe that have all manner of older steel tube gloss finish scopes, Zeiss, Hendsoldt, Swaro etc at very reasonable prices and no worries to ship to NZ

----------


## Sarvo

You have just ruined my day  :Omg: 
I want a full wood as a collection peace - where/when did you find this beauty
I sure never saw and I monitor like a Hawk

Absolute cracker !!!

----------


## FRST

> Niiiiiiiiiiice...what is it? And what flavour bullets does it consume?


7x64. I've got 20 S&B loaded rounds and 40 cases. Haven't fired her yet, looking forward to some load development!

----------


## 7x64

> 7x64. I've got 20 S&B loaded rounds and 40 cases. Haven't fired her yet, looking forward to some load development!


Finest caliber going!  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

Beautiful Rifle Frst. Great caliber as well.

----------


## FRST

> You have just ruined my day 
> I want a full wood as a collection peace - where/when did you find this beauty
> I sure never saw and I monitor like a Hawk
> 
> Absolute cracker !!!


Masterton Hunting & Fishing. The set trigger is beautiful. The bolt is nice and tight in the action too, I'm really impressed with this rifle. The only thing that really needs changing is the plastic floorplate. Why they'd put one on such a traditional rifle is beyond me.

----------


## MSL

taking one for a walk.

----------


## Sarvo

> Masterton Hunting & Fishing. The set trigger is beautiful. The bolt is nice and tight in the action too, I'm really impressed with this rifle. The only thing that really needs changing is the plastic floorplate. Why they'd put one on such a traditional rifle is beyond me.


I also think (just been pedantic) but a red/pink recoil pad would set it off just perfect
It’s a great buy/investment well done

This recoil pad

----------


## Sarvo

> Masterton Hunting & Fishing. The set trigger is beautiful. The bolt is nice and tight in the action too, I'm really impressed with this rifle. The only thing that really needs changing is the plastic floorplate. Why they'd put one on such a traditional rifle is beyond me.


I also think (just been pedantic) but a red/pink recoil pad would set it off just perfect
Its a great buy/investment well done

This recoil pad

Attachment 80271

----------


## Fireflite

@FRST Great choice! I have a few including one in 7x64. My 7x64 also has a plastic floor plate but the 9.3x62 is steel so maybe its luck of the draw!?

----------


## FRST

> @FRST Great choice! I have a few including one in 7x64. My 7x64 also has a plastic floor plate but the 9.3x62 is steel so maybe its luck of the draw!?


Yeah, there's an American classic model at GunCity Wellington with a steel floorplate too. Hopefully I can track one down. If you want to trade your steel floorplate so you can have two matching plastic ones then just let me know, I'd be more than happy to help you out... hahahaha!!

----------


## Sarvo

> Yeah, there's an American classic model at GunCity Wellington with a steel floorplate too. Hopefully I can track one down.


I never ever have even thought to look such a place for such a rifle !!
Who would Trade in a Classic like these - Estate selling maybe ????

If that is the case - I hope I get notice of my death and cut he bloody things into pieces b4 the Whānau sell them to the local Pawn Gun Shops

----------


## Fireflite

> Yeah, there's an American classic model at GunCity Wellington with a steel floorplate too. Hopefully I can track one down. If you want to trade your steel floorplate so you can have two matching plastic ones then just let me know, I'd be more than happy to help you out... hahahaha!!


What year is the stamp date?

----------


## FRST

> What year is the stamp date?


There's a '10' beside the right side barrel proof and the test target is dated 2010 so I'm assuming that's correct. What years are yours?

----------


## Fireflite

7x64 is also 2010, 9x62 is 2016. I also have a 452 .22 and 527 .223 (both full stocks) and they are both 2010

----------


## Fireflite

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....56/#post634056

----------


## Sideshow

Ok so it's been a rather long process 2.5 years :O O:  :Thumbsup: 
Here's how it all started BSA CF2

The Bolt
The Action
The old stock

----------


## Sideshow

Now I decided on a new stock got the wood from NZ thanks Brian at NZ walnut stocks :Thumbsup: 
 this is the blank next to my good old Browning BLR
Got the barrel from True flite chambered now in 7x57 
Scopes are a sightron SII big sky 4 16X24 on quick detached mounts and a Holsun HS503GU for driven boar in France.

----------


## Sideshow

The old bolt with comparison to the now refurbished job :Thumbsup: 


In the process of loading up a few rounds and see how she shoots :Thumbsup: 
Custom builds I have found is a game of patience. But at least while you wait you can save fo the next items.
Instead of breaking the bank in one go you can torture the poor barstard out over a long time :Thumbsup: 
Thinks still to do are pillar bed and maybe action bed but we will see how she shoots.
The recoil log looks like it may still need a small amount of wood taken from it as it looks to be touching at the bottom.
But I like to tinker with it otherwise the fun stops :ORLY:

----------


## Sideshow

What it used to look like is on page12

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I must dig the CZs out & scare my shoulder  :Grin:

----------


## ANTSMAN

@Sideshow  who did the bolt polishing? Have an X Bolt needing a polish. Also i have a 92 steel reciever  BLR that wears a Holosun, and will probably machine a weaver rail -QD rings for swapping out a scope.

----------


## Sideshow

> @Sideshow  who did the bolt polishing? Have an X Bolt needing a polish. Also i have a 92 steel reciever  BLR that wears a Holosun, and will probably machine a weaver rail -QD rings for swapping out a scope.Attachment 80482


Nice BLR there @ANTSMAN sorry but the build was carried out here in the UK. You could strip the bolt and send it to me I could get you a price and then send it back. When the ask what it is Ill tell em the truth. It’s a bolt :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

> @Sideshow  who did the bolt polishing? Have an X Bolt needing a polish. Also i have a 92 steel reciever  BLR that wears a Holosun, and will probably machine a weaver rail -QD rings for swapping out a scope.Attachment 80482


Nice BLR there @ANTSMAN sorry but the build was carried out here in the UK. You could strip the bolt and send it to me I could get you a price and then send it back. When the ask what it is Ill tell em the truth. Its a bolt :XD:

----------


## ANTSMAN

@Sideshow  Nah, UK aye. Pretty sure I can sort it here.

----------


## luv2safari

> Sako 9.3x53r  built on a Mosin Nagant receiver. Interesting Rifle.Accurate as can beAttachment 75655Attachment 75656Attachment 75654



Unusual and nicely done.

----------


## 300_BLK

@Sideshow who made the stock!? That is beautiful

----------


## Sideshow

@300_BLK one of my gunsmiths conections. 
It told me it would be the last one as the guy a very good stock maker is very very slow :O O: 
The main reason that it took two and a half years.
Sub contractors ah :Wink: 
As you can see from the blank the NZ walnut has quite a grey colour to it. Something to do with what's in our soil.
I wanted a more red dark dye so after the stocker had finished with the shaping I got the gunsmith to give it the old fashioned dye......
It's the same recipes that they use in all the London gun making houses.....he's even given me a little bottle of the stuff for when I scratch it up. Don't worry boys this one is NOT a wall hanger!
Just loading up the first fire forming loads now. Have some 162g pills and a whole tub of Trail Boss :Zomg:  then it's off to the running boar at the local range. Once this wind dies down. 
Looks like you had a bit of a blow down under too.

----------


## 300_BLK

Does anyone know what a stock costs in nz to be made from a walnut blank?

I see Laurie Bradley still makes them.

----------


## stug

Lots and lots. You won't get much/any change out of $2000

----------


## garyp

Shite, I am undercharging. With checkering , recoil pad and pachmayr low profile sling studs I charge less than 900. including the wood.

----------


## MSL



----------


## Carlsen Highway

Very nice condition pre'64 on the left...made sometime after 1954 I would say. Admirable.

----------


## MSL

57, and it will be all but retired now that I have the later model trapper, which shoots pretty good.

----------


## akaroa1

Oldies but goodies.

Walnut and faded blued steel.
I just recently completed this set.

Winchester 1892 saddle ring carbine .44-40 half magazine 1916 production.
Winchester 1894 saddle ring carbine .32 Special half magazine 1903 production

----------


## akaroa1

Oldies but goodies.

Walnut and faded blued steel.
I just recently completed this set.

Winchester 1892 saddle ring carbine .44-40 half magazine 1916 production.
Winchester 1894 saddle ring carbine .32 Special half magazine 1903 production
Attachment 81790
Attachment 81791

----------


## southernman

Boxing days sales have been and gone, 30% off, so my first Winchester lever, M94 in 3030.
 Finally ran a box of rounds threw it, been cold -20 or more, bit fiddly to load with gloves and cold fingers.

----------


## tanqueray

Nice, you’d be hard pressed to find a better bush gun. Is it one of the new Miroku made Winchesters?

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Very nice, never seen one of the new Winchester 94 made since they started up production before, I don't think anyones brought any into the country. I note that none of them have barrel bands now, which will probably help with accuracy in general. 
how long is the barrel on that?

----------


## southernman

It's a carbine so 20", I am not very familiar with Winchester levers, but it sure carries nice, and balances in the had very well, 
 I was hoping to find a takedown version, but no 3030 around, 

Carson, I am looking at a colt lightning or replica, you ever used one, ? 

cowboy action is starting mid year, up at my local gun club. Planning on giving it a go.

----------


## ChrisW

This was my first centerfire rifle. (still have it)
Miroku M-bolt in .243. It has a leupold vx1 2-7 which I am quite fond of. Very well made gun and good scope for the money (plus its light weight) , IMO  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Marty Henry

> Very nice, never seen one of the new Winchester 94 made since they started up production before, I don't think anyones brought any into the country. I note that none of them have barrel bands now, which will probably help with accuracy in general. 
> how long is the barrel on that?


Nope the accuracy wont be any better as they dont appear to be factory tapped for apertures now.

----------


## Sideshow

@ChrisW never new that Moroni made rifles. Nice.

----------


## Sideshow

Bloody spellcheck Miroku not fecken Moroni as if the computer knows better :ORLY:

----------


## 7x64

> @ChrisW never new that Moroni made rifles. Nice.


There’s a stack of miroku mlr (I.e. blr’s) about too - they are often miroku manufacture. M bolt is an a bolt obviously - not quite sure why they were sold under both names or what the arrangement was.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> There’s a stack of miroku mlr (I.e. blr’s) about too - they are often miroku manufacture. M bolt is an a bolt obviously - not quite sure why they were sold under both names or what the arrangement was.


Possibly easier to sell a Browning in the USA than a Miroku ?

----------


## 7x64

> Possibly easier to sell a Browning in the USA than a Miroku ?


Agree, but not sure where the opposite would apply - I guess miroku just wanted some profile somehwere. They make good stuff regardless. Browning have outsourced production since the dark ages of course, FN and miroku bing the obvious ones, but they’ve used smaller manufacturers as well - bettinsoli for one.

----------


## 7x64

> Possibly easier to sell a Browning in the USA than a Miroku ?


Agree, but not sure where the opposite would apply - I guess miroku just wanted some profile somehwere. They make good stuff regardless. Browning have outsourced production since the dark ages of course, FN and miroku bing the obvious ones, but theyve used smaller manufacturers as well - bettinsoli for one.

----------


## ChrisW

Yep the Miroku is pretty much a "japanese browning". Much the same as the A-bolt with a few subtle differences. Different machining on the bolt for example. Its said that they were allowed to make a number of units under their own brand. I cant say if its true or not but the word is they were made a bit nicer as Miroku was using their own brand name which makes some very high end gear as opposed to making them for someone else. Its factory glass bedded and has a gold plated trigger.

----------


## GravelBen

I always wondered with those - is it a Browning design made under licence by Miroku, or was it a Miroku design that Browning bought the rights to put their own name on?

----------


## gadgetman

> I always wondered with those - is it a Browning design made under licence by Miroku, or was it a Miroku design that Browning bought the rights to put their own name on?


The former. I'm really impressed enough with the A-bolt and kicking myself for not grabbing a second one that came up a few weeks ago in 223 for TimeRider. Oh well, keep looking.

----------


## Frodo

270 win Mauser '98 custom built on a 1909 Argentinean action. 7 pounds, 24" barrel.

----------


## mawzer308

Very nice timber!

----------


## Dicko

Miroku got the marketing rights for the browning pattern shotguns they made for Australia and perhaps NZ?  You could only buy Miroku here until grey imports started a few years back. The rifles never came to Aust, perhaps NZ only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> 270 win Mauser '98 custom built on a 1909 Argentinean action. 7 pounds, 24" barrel.


I, for one, need to see more photographs of this rifle...

----------


## Frodo

:Have A Nice Day:  She's my one and only rifle - so she'll be getting used hard!!

----------


## FRST

Must be a reasonably lightweight barrel to be 7pd with 24 inch length? Some lovely custom features, who put it together?

----------


## gundoc

A classic Rigby style Mauser sporter - very nice!

----------


## Carlsen Highway

My eyes have got a little bit wet. Magnificent. Superlative.

----------


## 7x64

Saw something similar in 30-06 but on a Brno action recently. Awesome piece of gear.

----------


## mawzer308

Who did the work @Frodo Nelson at status guns?

----------


## Mathias

Thats class @Frodo Lovely piece of craftmanship

----------


## Frodo

I didn't commission it myself (too broke for that).

The stock work was done by Kevin Gaskell, and the metal work by Allen Carr (sp?).

I'm going to get some Conetrol scope mounts for it.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

I can only see one thing wrong with that rifle Frodo............

It's not mine. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Holy crap.... I got first dibs!

----------


## Frodo

Keep dreaming guys.  :Grin:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## garyp

Got a set of conetrol bases and rings here if you want them

----------


## Pauli

For those of us less fortunate than Frodo here is my Sako A1 .222



Bedding by Kevin Gaskill who also fitted the original Sako butt pad.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@Frodo are you actually only 22? Looking at your past and present rifles you are a very worldly young man if so!

----------


## Frodo

> @Frodo are you actually only 22? Looking at your past and present rifles you are a very worldly young man if so!


Yeah I'm 22. But I make sacrifices in other areas to afford good hunting gear - I'm not wealthy by any means. Hunting /shooting is a huge passion of mine, and I appreciate fine craftsmanship in firearms. Each to their own though.  :Have A Nice Day:  
  @Pauli, early Sakos are mint. Nice rifle!

----------


## Frodo

Double post.

----------


## Pauli

And here is my 7mm08 (first posted in the Gun Porn thread, p149 #2222). Forum member @Bronson provided the Sako AII action, @Danny the Kahles scope, the barrel was purchased off TM, Allen Carr reblued the action and barrel, Arthur Cleland put it together, Kevin Gaskill glass bedded it and added the Sako butt pad, the L579 stock, which is a bit of a Plain Jane, I swapped for an AI stock and I installed a Timney Sako trigger. It wears a DPT suppressor.



It spits out 162gr HDY ELD-M really fast (I actually don't know how fast, I don't have access to a chronograph). Lets in lots of air into the boiler room of a red.

----------


## Pauli

Christmas '17/New Year '18 holiday project

Sadly, my youngest brother, a brickie who worked hard all his working life, suffered a couple of serious cardiac events in the previous 24 months and is now incapable of walking bush edges and gullies etc. Shifting from the North Shore to the Waikato he asked me to dispose of his rifle and semi-auto shotgun as he didn't want to build another gun safe. He duly delivered them just before Christmas. The more I fondled the Parker Hale 25-06, the more I liked it so I took it for a test fire with the entry-level Nikko Stirling scope that adorned it. Managed a best-group of 22mm (3 shots) with 100gr Rem CL factory ammo so I bought it off him and had Kevin glass bed the action. I then set about to refurbish the stock.

Before


Stripped and checkering taped


Sanded


Stained


Oiled


Hardware reinstalled


Barrelled action and scope reinstalled



10mm 3-shot group with 117gr HDY RN + 50gr A2213SC will do me. Hunting trip next weekend.

----------


## Danny

Nice guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

Nice

----------


## csmiffy

nice rifle Pauli-if you don't mind me asking, what colour stain did you use or is a custom blend to suit?
Have a project that might benefit from that colour.

----------


## Pauli

Nothing fancy @csmiffy just the Birchwood Casey walnut stain, 2 maybe 3 coats.

----------


## Beavis



----------


## Frodo

After a month of trying to find a suitable ring/base set-up (yeah - I'm anal about the small things lol), I got Don Miller at Conetrol to modify a set of bases to fit my Mauser. Hell of a nice guy, and very trusting towards repeat customers. The cleanest looking rings/mounts on the planet, I reckon, and one of the coolest little buisnesses to deal with. Highly recommended.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Put a Swarovski Z6 1.7-10x42 ontop. Thought I'd have bolt clearance issues, but there's heaps of room. 

All done now. Time to drop a deer in its' tracks.

----------


## Luke556

> Attachment 83652


Get some

----------


## csmiffy

@Frodo-  apart from me liking control rings (but only have a set on a 22-dont ask) the figure in the wood is wonderful.

----------


## Frodo

> @Frodo-  apart from me liking control rings (but only have a set on a 22-dont ask) the figure in the wood is wonderful.


You sure know how to spoil a 22... :Wink:  Haha.

----------


## csmiffy

@Frodo-A 10/22 no less-I've played (read modified/tinkered) with it a bit, and this was back before the internet and all the magical wonderful things you can get for it now. 
Haven't grouped it in years (I was in Oz for 10), but remember 1/2" groups at 50m with power points back in the day so I was always happy. Standard barrel too-and the trigger was good from the box.
But that's enough about me-I don't want to take away from that cracking rifle of yours. Just waiting for the 270 haters to climb on-cant understand why. In my day the 2 bigger calibres were 270 or 308/3006 with the argument of speed versus weight

----------


## Russian 22.

It's a just a forum meme. 270 is not a bad calibre. It's just for me it'll never compete with 308 if you don't load your own! I've never seen 270 for 1.20 or so dollars a round.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Frodo

Could care less about calibre. The aim of the game is to get as close to an animal as possible and put the round where it counts. Long-range target shooting on live animals where ballistics is the be all and end all, isn't my thing. 

I like the rifle because of the ergonomics, fit and weight. Slim, trim, and it's got a bit of weight to it (while being balanced well) for off hand shots. IF a rifle's weight aligns with the calibre, I think recoil should always be manageable. I hear so many people whinging about the recoil of a .270, but they're shooting some light as a feather, synthetic thing which boots like a mother f*cker. I've been down that road before - never going ultralight with rifles again. The worst was a Sako Finnlight in 300WSM which felt like Mike Tyson was punching me in the shoulder.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Could care less about calibre. The aim of the game is to get as close to an animal as possible and put the round where it counts. Long-range target shooting on live animals where ballistics is the be all and end all, isn't my thing. 
> 
> I like the rifle because of the ergonomics, fit and weight. Slim, trim, and it's got a bit of weight to it (while being balanced well) for off hand shots. IF a rifle's weight aligns with the calibre, I think recoil should always be manageable. I hear so many people whinging about the recoil of a .270, but they're shooting some light as a feather, synthetic thing which boots like a mother f*cker. I've been down that road before - never going ultralight with rifles again. The worst was a Sako Finnlight in 300WSM which felt like Mike Tyson was punching me in the shoulder.


Terminator T2, sorted. My wsm weighs 3.1kg ready to roll, scoped and 3 in the mag, and it's piss easy to shoot. 

Also, I had a dream that you were going to gift me that rifle as a congratulations for my 5000th post, it's written in the stars, the time is near...

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Terminator T2, sorted. My wsm weighs 3.1kg ready to roll, scoped and 3 in the mag, and it's piss easy to shoot. 
> 
> Also, I had a dream that you were going to gift me that rifle as a congratulations for my 5000th post, it's written in the stars, the time is near...


As a side note, I also find my 75 Hunter in 270 win piss easy to shoot with no brake or suppressor as after a decent while chasing the lightweight rifle dream it feels damn heavy!

----------


## Frodo

> Terminator T2, sorted. My wsm weighs 3.1kg ready to roll, scoped and 3 in the mag, and it's piss easy to shoot. 
> 
> Also, I had a dream that you were going to gift me that rifle as a congratulations for my 5000th post, it's written in the stars, the time is near...


Yeah but muzzle brakes are gay. 

If I fall off a bluff and die...maybe then we can work something out.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yeah but muzzle brakes are gay. 
> 
> If I fall off a bluff and die...maybe then we can work something out.


We can arrange that...

----------


## 300_BLK

> Yeah but muzzle brakes are gay.


Get behind a 50 or 338 without a brake and you might change that opinion  :Zomg:

----------


## csmiffy

years ago when I was 18 or so a guy tried to scare me up about his little Spanish mauser that booted like a mule. I thought it was something monstrous-some big safari calibre
It was only a 308 and in one of those little Spanish mausers (Small ring?) and after firing some 303's with brass butt plates only a few years earlier thought Ok it might just do that.
Anyhoo had a shot with it and he said to me "boots doesn't it!!". It didn't really feel much different to my 243 semi. I'd been shooting shotguns for a couple of years so used to a bit of recoil. I just told him yeah I spose and walked away. I would've thought it should've booted being so light and all, it just didn't, military wooden stock and all. 
I'd buy one again for a little bush gun in a heartbeat if I could afford it. @Frodo-nothing wrong with a 270 don't know why it isn't on my short list of potential calibres-I like 25/06's and its even a little better.

----------


## Frodo

> Get behind a 50 or 338 without a brake and you might change that opinion


Muzzle brakes are gay on general purpose, traditionally styled hunting rifles. Better?  :Grin: 

I've used them before; I agree there's a place for them.

----------


## 300_BLK

Just busting your balls bro.

Also we share the same views on traditional stalking rifles...

----------


## 264 Luvr

Top to Bottom
Sako Vixen .222
Sako Vixen .222
Sako L579 .243 Full Restoration
Sako L579 .260 Full Restoration
Sako L579 .243 Deluxe early 60's
Sako L61R .264 Win Mag early 60's

.243 Deluxe

----------


## southernman

Added a new .22 to replace a Cz 455, that isn't grouping as well as expected, 
 new, but a floor model, so a few minor marks, so heavy discounted, takedown too, Browning SA-22, I am impressed. slim, light, a joy to carry, :Grin:  going to order a set of peep sights, 

 woodchuck from yesterday stroll,

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Doesn't look like that wood chuck could chuck wood

----------


## norsk

Cracking little Rifle that one!
I know a possum trapper in Taupo that had one cut right back to the forewood and a silencer screwed onto it.It was a little honey to shoot with and I know he dropped a few deer with it every year.

----------


## csmiffy

The little take down browning 22 semis were/are a popular 22. My Nanas brother said the only thing wrong with them, was when spotlighting possums in the old days, with the bottom eject you would often get a hot 22 shell down the sleeve with a bit of arm shaking etc to get it out.

----------


## trooper90

Was hunting up the Greenstone a couple of weeks ago and on the way out met a couple of hunters coming out of the Caples so stopped for a yarn. They both had tikka t3 stainless rifles and they said hell what have you got there an old blued rifle? wow! Haha funny how they are thought of as obsolete now it did the job.Weatherby Vanguard wood blue

----------


## Kiwi Greg

The latest addition to my CZ collection  :Have A Nice Day: 



She is pretty aggressive  :Grin:

----------


## madjon_

> The latest addition to my CZ collection 
> 
> 
> 
> She is pretty.


fixed.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> fixed.


You might change your mind a little when you let Her rip  :Have A Nice Day: 



 :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> The latest addition to my CZ collection 
> 
> 
> 
> She is pretty aggressive


Very nice Greg 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Friwi

I am still waiting for the dies on mine. They ll be there soon. And only got a vx3 1.5x5x20.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GKKmXbF_wLs

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I am still waiting for the dies on mine. They ll be there soon. And only got a vx3 1.5x5x20.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GKKmXbF_wLs


Wait till you shoot it off the bench  :Zomg:

----------


## csmiffy

Yup-I'm sure it beats the hell out of my 416rm and I've only fired one 400 grainer out of it although the 340 woodleighs are stepping a bit.
I like the rifle though-Leupold 1.5-5 on mine so close there.
I do like the express sights also. I took my open sights off but they are only factory Remington.

----------


## mawzer308

> The latest addition to my CZ collection 
> 
> 
> 
> She is pretty aggressive


Very nice mate, great calibre too.

----------


## Sideshow

For those of you interested in the boot :Thumbsup:  have a look at my gunmaker here regulating this double .500

Gunmaking 

  @Kiwi Greg is this similar to your medicine? :Thumbsup: 
He tells me 5 to 6 is about his limit  :O O:  no wonder the likes of Bell would rather use the 7x57 on elephant. Can you imagine culling with one. Bugger there's more than five in this group I'll just move along then :XD:

----------


## norsk

Smith and Wesson M-1917 commercial revolver.  Bought from the States by Great Britain during the second world war.

Originally in .455,the cylinder has been shaved to accept 45ACP in full or half moon clips.

----------


## john m

270 win

----------


## Fireflite

> 270 win
> 
> Attachment 89112
> 
> Attachment 89113


Bloody nice! I like the scope!

----------


## john m

Still clear and original with the gun.

----------


## Brian

> Smith and Wesson M-1917 commercial revolver.  Bought from the States by Great Britain during the second world war.
> 
> Originally in .455,the cylinder has been shaved to accept 45ACP in full or half moon clips.


I've got one the same with wooden grips and a lanyard ring I guess its a military version.
Bit rougher condition too. Are the clips easy to get?

----------


## Russian 22.

> I've got one the same with wooden grips and a lanyard ring I guess its a military version.
> Bit rougher condition too. Are the clips easy to get?


I thought the moon clips are a standard part per se

As long as the cylinder bit is a standard dimensions ons with a standard amount of machining done then I think you can just buy the appropriate clips and have fun speed loading

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## norsk

> I've got one the same with wooden grips and a lanyard ring I guess its a military version.
> Bit rougher condition too. Are the clips easy to get?


Yes the clips are cheap and easy.they cost about $1 US per clip.

----------


## norsk

> I thought the moon clips are a standard part per se
> 
> As long as the cylinder bit is a standard dimensions ons with a standard amount of machining done then I think you can just buy the appropriate clips and have fun speed loading
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


The clips prevent the cartridge falling into the cylinder so far the firing pin with not strike the primer. .45 Acp head spaces on the case mouth,rimmed cartridges headspace on the rim.If you felt like holding the gun vertically all the shots would go off,but then the extractor cant grip the fired cases ,it grips on the clip.

----------


## Russian 22.

> The clips prevent the cartridge falling into the cylinder so far the firing pin with not strike the primer. .45 Acp head spaces on the case mouth,rimmed cartridges headspace on the rim.If you felt like holding the gun vertically all the shots would go off,but then the extractor cant grip the fired cases ,it grips on the clip.


So the clips don't speed load? I thought that was the whole point of them.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

> So the clips don't speed load? I thought that was the whole point of them.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


What he said- I believe that is the main reason. speed loading is a secondary advantage

----------


## csmiffy

> 270 win
> 
> Attachment 89112
> 
> Attachment 89113


classic

----------


## Walker

You can still buy .455 ammo at most gunshops now, it's back in production

----------


## ChrisW

I got this. Sako Bavarian in .375H&H. Has a set trigger which is sweet.

----------


## FRST

> I got this. Sako Bavarian in .375H&H. Has a set trigger which is sweet.


Gonna scope it? Are you leaning towards anything in particular?

----------


## FRST

Been cleaning this old .280 Ross for the NZDA Heritage Trust, some of you may have seen it on our Facebook page. It's Archie Kitto's old rifle and when I removed the buttplate I found the original registration from 1921 inside. The pic of Frank Kitto and the "Big Chief" Stag from the Albert Burn was taken in 1922- the rifle in the image is the same one. Very cool.

----------


## tanqueray

Oh boy, my dream rifle. Very jelly!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Saw that on FB the other day, very cool

----------


## Mathias

Thats a great piece of NZ stalking heritage  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ChrisW

> Gonna scope it? Are you leaning towards anything in particular?


Was not going to scope it, not right away anyway. If I do it will probably end up with a 1-4 Steiner or similar low powered scope.

----------


## Fireflite

New to me,

----------


## ONYVA

nice, what is the wording carved into the stock?

----------


## Fireflite

Das Beste oder Nichts

Translates to "The Best or Nothing"

Mercedes Benz used it a lot for marketing.

A previous owner had it done.

----------


## Mathias

Good caliber too for such a nice rifle

----------


## southernman

I bought a old Sako, AV in 7x64 a mouth or two back, super nice rifle, :Thumbsup:  nicest trigger ive had on a factory rifle in ages, been doing a bit of load work, and decided the cheep 3x9 Leopold, wasn't doing the rifle justice, so a new scope Z3 bought for my cooper single shot, and a swapped that  scope to the Sako 7x64. 

Pretty Impressive accuracy , but finding load data is pretty anemic, Hornardys new 10th addition showing 200fps difference between the 7x65 and 7x64, sister cartridges I had thought, Ive found factory 173gr S&B doing 2600fps and the current Max load data for 154gr and 162 gr Hornardy, cup and core SST ELD-X is giving me 2600 and 2570 at max with H4350, 50g and 49gr with the 162gr,  :Wtfsmilie:  
 Back to range perhaps tonight, and will see what a bit of extra powder delivers, trying up to 55gr with the 154gr.
 Bugger all, suitable powder in town at present, only R19 and 7828, I try r19 if todays results are still slow.

----------


## stug

Nice looking rifle! In my 7x65R I'm useing 57.5gr ADI2213sc with a 162 amax for 2750 fps.

----------


## john m

Saved some walnut and blued steel. Gun shop had some parts guns on sale and I liked the look of the butt stock on this one. No safety, magazine or bolt and no rifling visable with all the dirt and dust in the barrel $50.00 and it came home on thursday.After a good scrub barrel looked good and smooth, sluged at .311 so replaced the missing bits from my parts bin, the first bolt head head spaced perfect and oiled the woodwork. Shot it at my 200 yd gong this morning 5" group with 180 gr Highland.






1939 BSA

----------


## mawzer308

Nice work, gotta be Happy with that result!

----------


## john m

Very happy I have a scoped no1 mkIII that will do 1.5" at 100 yds this one if scoped may do the same. I wonder how many good barrels get dumped because of other faults.

----------


## mawzer308

That's really good especially for an Enfield, definitely makes you think aye.

----------


## gundoc

The butt stock on that rifle is one of the ones made by Pat Neville when he was working for Joe White in New Brighton in the late '60's.  Pat was a first-class stockmaker of world standard.  Those early SMLE sporting butt stocks were very comfortable to shoot.  The stock is worth much more than you paid for the rifle! :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

I could tell it was high quality as soon as I saw it and have a nice sporter that would have benefitted. As it turned out the BSA is a better shooter and the stock does feel very good.

----------


## Shamus

> The butt stock on that rifle is one of the ones made by Pat Neville when he was working for Joe White in New Brighton in the late '60's.  Pat was a first-class stockmaker of world standard.  Those early SMLE sporting butt stocks were very comfortable to shoot.  The stock is worth much more than you paid for the rifle!


Having owned a rifle stocked by Pat Neville I would have to agree - top class workmanship. Form, fit and finish was absolutely superb.

----------


## FRST

Had a go with this little honey last weekend. 7x57R K95 Stutzen

----------


## stug

Very nice!!

----------


## jakewire

Very cool

----------


## akaroa1

> Had a go with this little honey last weekend. 7x57R K95 Stutzen
> Attachment 91735
> Attachment 91736


Left handed. Nice

----------


## southernman

Been looking at getting a takedown rifle for quite a while, round visiting a mate whos a keen hunter and shooter, 
 Got talking about takedowns, and I made the comment, "I really like a light weight double, in a medium bore," 
 well what know, 

 Fair Iside Safari, in 9.3x74, and 20ga, with Interchanagble chokes. super light weight 6lbs 1 oz with the rifle barrel, I've already been out to the range, and hammered 30 rounds with it, Brilliant handling rifle offhand, bit of a mule on the bench.
 Pd less than my Fair shotgun cost me, including rounds, brass and dies,  and got a 1903 Mannlicher, fullstock Carbine in 6.5x54 MS,  :Cool: for an extra $500, Sweet rifle, too,  been trying to pry it off him, for a couple years.
 Defiantly would been cheaper, to buy the Winchester takedown,

----------


## FRST

That is something you don't see every day, I bet the recoil is stout in a 6pd unit!!

Very nice

----------


## stug

Very nice, would make a great moose or bear rifle.

----------


## mawzer308

Very nice mate!

----------


## norsk

Finally got this home.

Small ring Mauser action,Swaro scope,reknagel swing off mounts,reknagel open sights,fancey engraving etc.

Shoots as well as it looks,its in 8X57 Mauser.

----------


## csmiffy

@norsk  very nice
Please excuse my ignorance, but what is the funny shaped metal thingy inletted just above the trigger?
Setting and adjustment of the set trigger?

----------


## Shamus

> @norsk  very nice
> Please excuse my ignorance, but what is the funny shaped metal thingy inletted just above the trigger?
> Setting and adjustment of the set trigger?


It's a Greener style side safety

----------


## csmiffy

@Shamus thank you

----------


## chainsaw

Check out this puppy on TradeMe HEYM 470 NE .... farkn nice !

----------


## Carlsen Highway

You would think the upside down model would be cheaper.

----------


## southernman

Well I posted up the Fair double 9.3x74, a page or so back, part of that deal, was to pry a fine 1903 Mannlicher, out of a Friends hands, hell of a deal for $500, 

such a sweat rifle, shoots well too,

----------


## Taff

Borrowed this while in the UK for some target practice in 243

----------


## kiwijames

> Borrowed this while in the UK for some target practice in 243
> Attachment 96648


Pretty rifle in a great caliber.  Did that submarine scope make it as top heavy as it looks though?

----------


## Taff

The gun was actually well balanced with a suppresser on it, we were shooting out to 500mtrs,

----------


## Sideshow

Hope that's a mobile gong!
The Pickeys love a good gong :Omg:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Borrowed this while in the UK for some target practice in 243
> Attachment 96648


Thats a pretty flash scope to put on a baikal

----------


## csmiffy

> Thats a pretty flash scope to put on a baikal


best stock I've ever seen on a baikal too.

----------


## Frodo

> Borrowed this while in the UK for some target practice in 243
> Attachment 96648


Do you use both of the binoculars simultaneously? Does putting one infront of the other increase the magnification?

Nice rifle.

----------


## csmiffy

> Do you use both of the binoculars simultaneously? Does putting one infront of the other increase the magnification?
> 
> Nice rifle.


Quadocular-like 3d but 4d

----------


## dannyb

Winchester mod 70 lightweight in 243

----------


## LOC

Excellent good condition Finnwolf in 308

Does anyone else have one? Rarer in 243 I hear

----------


## Chop3r

> Excellent good condition Finnwolf in 308
> 
> Does anyone else have one? Rarer in 243 I hear


Yep, one in 308 and another for parts

----------


## csmiffy

> Excellent good condition Finnwolf in 308
> 
> Does anyone else have one? Rarer in 243 I hear


overheard a gunshop employee in Palmerston north way over 20 years ago telling a customer who brought one of these in that they weren't that good. they weren't worth much because they weren't a bolt action and more dangerous to carry around the bush because they had to be loaded and had no half cock etc.
I didn't poke my nose in but from glances it was very tidy. One of those rifles that was bought when they had the cash but just never used it.

----------


## southernman

New scope and quick release mount on the 9.3x74, hoping to get it sum what dialed in this days off, but very cold -40 last ten days,
 Leupold 1x4 x20 pig plex, I like it, seven lbs even for weight scoped,

----------


## southernman

After years of looking, I just picked up my holy grail, of Varminting/Predator rifle.
 A Sako A1 repeater in 6PPC, I've mounted a Leopold 2x7x33, Its in very tidy condition and no marks, or rust, nice balance, 
 I've got a couple hundred Sako brass, and have ordered neck bushing, in .269 
 Hopefully lives up to expectations,

----------


## Mathias

> After years of looking, I just picked up my holy grail, of Varminting/Predator rifle.
>  A Sako A1 repeater in 6PPC, I've mounted a Leopold 2x7x33, Its in very tidy condition and no marks, or rust, nice balance, 
>  I've got a couple hundred Sako brass, and have ordered neck bushing, in .269 
>  Hopefully lives up to expectations, 
> Attachment 104675


Very Nice & very lucky to find. Would go well on your next visit to Central Otago....

----------


## Tahr

> New scope and quick release mount on the 9.3x74, hoping to get it sum what dialed in this days off, but very cold -40 last ten days,
>  Leupold 1x4 x20 pig plex, I like it, seven lbs even for weight scoped, Attachment 104674


Beautiful! But ouch, I imagine she kicks?

----------


## LOC

> New scope and quick release mount on the 9.3x74, hoping to get it sum what dialed in this days off, but very cold -40 last ten days,
>  Leupold 1x4 x20 pig plex, I like it, seven lbs even for weight scoped, Attachment 104674


What make is that double? Very cool

----------


## southernman

> What make is that double? Very cool


Its a Fair I-side, :Thumbsup:  posted up a few pages back in this thread, lovely handling rifle, I am going, to order a second set of rifle barrels, in 7x57R, after this winters work season. 
 As Thar has eluded too, its a bit of a mule of the bench, No problem standing, might be a bit tamer now, with an extra lb of scope and mount, and I am loading up 250gr Accubonds to sight in with the scope,  instead of 286,

----------


## 325 Winchester

Stug, 
very nice rifles there and awesome cartridges!

cheers

----------


## Seventenths

Well I thought I'd post up a few photos of a few firearms which a few people would be keen to see photos of.

I have my good mate Maurice to blame who bought a late model Sako A1 .223 a few years back which I was fortunate enough to get to use. 

I had it in my possession for a short period of time where I did the load development for it with 63 gr Sierras and it shot beautifully.

When you get a rifle like that in your possession you realise how stunning the actions are, the fact it holds seven rounds in the internal magazine, the balance of the rifle though with that rifle it had the later model stock which is more suited for right handed shooters than us lefties but I still enjoyed carrying that rifle around where I shot a couple of goats and christened it on a sika hind.

Then I met a certain hard cased individual who's been nothing but shits and giggles and a negative influence on my bank account!

Through him I really got to appreciate the Sako vixens as he has a few on hand so his addiction has become contagious so I knew I had to get one for myself though I was always wanting to get a L461 for a project build and re barrel it into a 6x45 but when my mate pointed out a certain A1 on trade me at an extremely good price I clicked on the buy now and got that rifle and haven't looked back.



The thing I love with that rifle is again the smooth action, internal magazine and has the more user friendly (leftie) stock, it still fits me very well and is just a joy to hold, carry and shoot.

There's something stunning about shooting a .222 even though I have a .223 which I've used a lot, the .222 just feels different when shooting it even though there's bugger all difference.

So back to the story... Well... Not long after buying the A1 I came across a L461 .222 for sale which my mate also pointed out to me and even though I thought I could ignore it... denile I couldn't so alas the bank account took another hit and so the A1 has a little friend in the cabinet.

If you own a A1 then you need a L461 and I know some day when I die my kids will likely fight over the A1 so I figured or at least justified to myself they can now have one each... that's what I'll tell the wife anyway if she ever finds out.  :-[ :-[ :-/ :-/ :'( :'(







With old rifles like this you often wonder the story of where it's been, adventures had in the hills, the joy its bought.

The other rifle I have is a Sako 85 .222 but it's not mine!





It's been given to me to look after while its owner is working overseas for the next few years so I get to look after it until his return.

It's quite nice to compare the early Sako's to modern day Sako's and while the modern day rifles are well made I prefer hands down the earlier vixen's as their lighter, better balanced, machined and just scream class!

----------


## The bomb

Jeez John you need to get some talleys for those beauties,tidies them up no end.

----------


## Friwi

Leupold makes some nice mounts for sakos that would be much nicer than talleys on those small action rifles

----------


## Frodo

Get Conetrols. They're nicer than both Leupolds and Talleys... :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

Get some genuine classy mounts   ... conetrol

----------


## Seventenths

Ha ha those are original sako mounts/rings and do the bizo nicely  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

What caliber do you have there on ya BSA @sneeze ? Also can't make out is it a Monarch?

----------


## Seventenths

Looks like a regent in .222 or .22 Hornet

Very nice rifle  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

Hunter in .222
 Should have gone with a c/m blued  for the rebarrel.

----------


## Tentman

You could get it ceracoated, its possible to match bluing pretty closely, and much improves the "look" of the rifle

----------


## sneeze

> You could get it ceracoated, its possible to match bluing pretty closely, and much improves the "look" of the rifle


Ta, I might look into it if the stainless look keeps annoying me. Its a vulcan barrel and shoots to well to replace.

----------


## Tentman

They are nice rifles, I had mine rebarrelled with SS too, and sold it cause I didn't like the look of the result . . . . and then found out about the Ceracoat!!  Bugger.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## Mathias

> Attachment 105485


Lovely....
I once got offered the same rifle in same condition as a 7x75, wish I had squirreled it away  :Wink:

----------


## dannyb

Is that a Bahco knife @Ryan_Songhurst

----------


## Frodo

> Is that a Bahco knife @Ryan_Songhurst


Pretty sure I saw the same knife at Briscoes the other day. Didn't realize they sold Bahcos. 

Are the black ones the limited edition, collectable Bachos?

----------


## Frodo

> Attachment 105485


To the untrained eye, that may seem like yet another innocent photo of some 'toys'...

But I can see right through your UN globalist propaganda. 

A knife from South America, a rifle from Britain, a scope from the USA, binoculars from Europe...all of which are strategically placed on top of a Tahr skin from NZ.

And underneath them all, providing support, is a carpet (from China).

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> To the untrained eye, that may seem like yet another innocent photo of some 'toys'...
> 
> But I can see right through your UN globalist propaganda. 
> 
> A knife from South America, a rifle from Britain, a scope from the USA, binoculars from Europe...all of which are strategically placed on top of a Tahr skin from NZ.
> 
> And underneath them all, providing support, is a carpet (from China).


Its a chamois skin...

----------


## Tentman

Hey Ryan - congratulations on your first real rifle (well the first I've seen you post), don't keep it too long or you'll get addicted to blued steel, walnut, possibly stutzen stocks, and the like.  BSA's etc possibly a little less likely to become an addiction, but very nice all the same.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Thanks buddy and congratulations to you also on your first witty post (well the first I have seen) its gonna be a hard act to follow but keep it up, go you!

----------


## FRST

Finished reinventing this Sako Bavarian I bought from RyanS. Ready for it’s SA Safari in July.

Big thanks to @garyp for the barrel band.

----------


## jakewire

Looks like our going to need a stock pack , well unless you were born with an extended neck
Like the rifle.

----------


## FRST

> Looks like our going to need a stock pack , well unless you were born with an extended neck
> Like the rife.


The comb is no lower than the Bavarian. I initially got Sako lows for it but discovered the ejector propels the case straight into the underside of the scope, ejecting 1 of of every three cases. Poor ejector location from Sako. However I’m a big guy so it doesn’t matter.

----------


## Sideshow

Like the improvements that you made it looks so much better than when you first laid hands on it @FRST thanks for posting and good luck on that dark continent  :Thumbsup:

----------


## csmiffy

> Finished reinventing this Sako Bavarian I bought from RyanS. Ready for its SA Safari in July.
> 
> Big thanks to @garyp for the barrel band.
> 
> Attachment 105688
> Attachment 105689


jealous of the rifle and the trip.
Nice

----------


## jakewire

5 inches of recoil pad as well , should tame that 6.8

----------


## Sideshow

> 5 inches of recoil pad as well , should tame that 6.8


Better not go fishing with you :Wink:  :XD:  call that 5.......

----------


## Southcity

One of my more recent buys. A Heym SR30 straight pull in .308. Nice figured stock chosen  out of the factory. Hopefully shoots as well as it looks. Always intrigued with the ball bearing lock up on these so had to try one. Fit and finish as you would expect.

----------


## stevodog

> Thanks buddy and congratulations to you also on your first witty post (well the first I have seen) its gonna be a hard act to follow but keep it up, go you!


That is some funny shit there.

----------


## mawzer308

Very nice Heym!

----------


## Southcity

I know they say only accurate rifles are interesting but those with blue steel and Walnut are even more interesting. Here are three of my rimfires. Top, Weihrauch HW 66 Production in .22LR I bought new and had it checkered and ebony fore end fitted ( and yes for some reason it is a Production with open sights), middle is a CZ 452 American in .22WMR and the bottom a Anschutz 1710 HB in .22LR with one of LeRoys Canyon Creek custom stocks ( single photo gives a better view of the Canyon Creek stock)

----------


## Frodo

> I know they say only accurate rifles are interesting but those with blue steel and Walnut are even more interesting. Here are three of my rimfires. Top, Weihrauch HW 66 Production in .22LR I bought new and had it checkered and ebony fore end fitted ( and yes for some reason it is a Production with open sights), middle is a CZ 452 American in .22WMR and the bottom a Anschutz 1710 HB in .22LR with one of LeRoys ‘Canyon Creek’ custom stocks ( single photo gives a better view of the Canyon Creek stock)
> Attachment 106192
> Attachment 106191


You're gonna be the king of this thread in no time...

Awesome rifles.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Seventenths

Not mine but I'm looking after it for the next few years as the owner is away overseas. 

We looked up the serial numbers and from memory it was built around late 60's early 70's in a time when Remington made quality firearms, a Remington 700 in .243 where the action is solid and smooth, the stock is stunning with well cut chequering and it's very accurate even with the old redfeild scope on top. 

It's been sitting in someone's gun safe either lost in the safe or as a safe queen until we bought it through Trade Me but guess how much?

----------


## Southcity

Talking all things walnut I am delighted with my latest .22LR Weihrauch HW66 Production.

----------


## nor-west

Thats a stunner what did you steal if for, under a grand?

----------


## FRST

> One of my more recent buys. A Heym SR30 straight pull in .308. Nice figured stock chosen  out of the factory. Hopefully shoots as well as it looks. Always intrigued with the ball bearing lock up on these so had to try one. Fit and finish as you’d expect.


Had a go with one of these in 9.3x62. Love the action. The stock had been replaced by Kevin Gaskill in a Bavarian style. I prefer yours. Can I ask where you bought it?

----------


## Southcity

Thanks, I think the stock on these SR30 Heym’s are sleek and well proportioned. I imported this from Hermann’s Guns in Victoria Australia.

----------


## Southcity

Actually over a grand. My mistake in the text, this is in .22WMR. I have same in .22LR but I had the stock checkered and an ebony fore end fitted. I will probably leave this as it is. The Weihrauch rifles are under rated. All steel construction ( a little on the heavy side) but function flawlessly. The magazines on these are beautifully made. Unfortunately many manufactures make a great rifle then fail with the magazine.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Attachment 105485


Will be selling thisnif anyone wants to put a cheeky offer in on it. I took it hunting the other day and spent half the day babying it to prevent any damage. Should probably go to someone that will appreciate it more than I

----------


## Frodo

> Will be selling thisnif anyone wants to put a cheeky offer in on it. I took it hunting the other day and spent half the day babying it to prevent any damage. Should probably go to someone that will appreciate it more than I


$500.00?

----------


## csmiffy

> Will be selling thisnif anyone wants to put a cheeky offer in on it. I took it hunting the other day and spent half the day babying it to prevent any damage. Should probably go to someone that will appreciate it more than I


 @Ryan_Songhurst
I disagree. You do appreciate it and don't want to bugger it up. The new Zealand bush is a very unforgiving place compared to a Bavarian tree stand where you've carried your rifle in a cover.
Nice rifle btw

----------


## Frodo

> @Ryan_Songhurst
> I disagree. You do appreciate it and don't want to bugger it up. The new Zealand bush is a very unforgiving place compared to a Bavarian tree stand where you've carried your rifle in a cover.
> Nice rifle btw


Pfffffffffffffffftt!  :Omg: 

Rifles are made to be used! 

And unlike a poxy plastic stock, wood can be restored to its original state.

As for the NZ bush being unforgiving on rifles - yeah, but only if you stumble around like you're King Kong on acid - tripping up all the time and being incognizant of what your hands are doing.  :Grin:  An unwillingness to marr the finish on your rifle can teach you a thing or two about moving silently and efficiently through the bush. The same goes for rougher alpine terrain - especially if you're hunting solo - if you take care with the manner in which you travel, you may just spare yourself an accident. 

Sometimes it pays to be gentle v.s fighting the environment around you - frantically bashing through scrub; smashing your plastic rifle into tree trunks/rocks; falling over on scree slopes...it won't do your gear any favours, nor you. 

The bush is only as unforgiving as we make it. And if a piece of gear can remind us to pull the reigns in from time to time, then all the better. 

Just another perspective.  :Cool: 

Safequeens and treestands be damned!

This isn't my rifle - but look how classy it looks even with the worn finish. That's what honest wear looks like.

----------


## Sideshow

Tops post @Frodo so true :Thumbsup:

----------


## Southcity

Enjoyed your post. So true and a good reminder of loving use v’s abuse.

----------


## Shamus

> Pfffffffffffffffftt! 
> 
> Rifles are made to be used! 
> 
> And unlike a poxy plastic stock, wood can be restored to its original state.
> 
> As for the NZ bush being unforgiving on rifles - yeah, but only if you stumble around like you're King Kong on acid - tripping up all the time and being incognizant of what your hands are doing.  An unwillingness to marr the finish on your rifle can teach you a thing or two about moving silently and efficiently through the bush. The same goes for rougher alpine terrain - especially if you're hunting solo - if you take care with the manner in which you travel, you may just spare yourself an accident. 
> 
> Sometimes it pays to be gentle v.s fighting the environment around you - frantically bashing through scrub; smashing your plastic rifle into tree trunks/rocks; falling over on scree slopes...it won't do your gear any favours, nor you. 
> ...


Yes but what you have stated isn't actually true. If you take a big gark out of a wooden stock you aren't going to be 'restoring it' back to it's original state - it doesn't quite work like that. Yes you can steam out smaller dents and to some degree scratches but if you have taken a chunk out it's gone ...

And yes that is a lovely rifle but that hasn't been carried around on the South Island tops

----------


## csmiffy

> Pfffffffffffffffftt! 
> 
> Rifles are made to be used! 
> 
> And unlike a poxy plastic stock, wood can be restored to its original state.
> 
> As for the NZ bush being unforgiving on rifles - yeah, but only if you stumble around like you're King Kong on acid - tripping up all the time and being incognizant of what your hands are doing.  An unwillingness to marr the finish on your rifle can teach you a thing or two about moving silently and efficiently through the bush. The same goes for rougher alpine terrain - especially if you're hunting solo - if you take care with the manner in which you travel, you may just spare yourself an accident. 
> 
> Sometimes it pays to be gentle v.s fighting the environment around you - frantically bashing through scrub; smashing your plastic rifle into tree trunks/rocks; falling over on scree slopes...it won't do your gear any favours, nor you. 
> ...


To a point I agree with you and I think you may have misread a single line about someone's else's rifle against what I do to my own. 
yes they are meant to be used. yes they do get marked up and while you shouldn't be too worried about damaging them there should also be a hint of not trying too much like you commented on. 
I have a friend who is like that, and I'd hate to see an expensive and or rare firearm in his possession. It would just get wrecked.
And yes that rifle is a classic, nothing wrong with a bit of patina-its lived @Shamus is closer to what I mean.
BUT if you have a classic rifle that's a minter and worth a bit I'd be like Ryan. If I knew it was going to a normal rifle, not so much. BTW I don't have expensive or rare rifles and the only reason mine are still in good nick is they haven't been out enough.
My old A5 shotty used to get a terrible beating carried through the gorse and blackberries in the old days. That's the main reason I got a set of synthetics for it.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@Frodo .... im pretty sure it was @Gibo that watched me do some extreme mountain acrobatics whilst using my custom rifle as a tool to break my fall haha. Somehow didnt suffer any damage but I would hate to do something like that and wreck a rifle like this, its not like you can just jump on the net and order a new stock for it  :Have A Nice Day:  
If it was a T3 then yeap sure, when I had my tikka stage I felt comfortable using them as walking sticks, sitting them down wherever and not worrying if it went for a slide etc but since this rifle is in such good condition it may as well stay like that.

----------


## Frodo

I'm aware one cannot easily restore a wooden stock with big chunks missing out of it. If you're THAT hungry just take more food.  :Thumbsup: 

My point was: if you're careful, you won't have to worry about chunks/gouges in the first place. That means treating a firearm with respect and not dropping it, using it as a walking stick, as a tent pole, leaving it outside your tent in the rain etc. 

Is a wood stock the most practical option? Not by a long shot. But if you're not clumsy, you can certainly prevent a wooden stock from getting completely chewed up. 

And my other point was - by exercising greater care, you'll also instill dicipline in yourself. I.e always knowing where your hands/feet are; not rushing your way through tricky terrain; not dropping your firearm; always cleaning it/inspecting after use...and so forth. 

Chances are, if you're diciplined enough to take good care of an item in the field, there's a greater chance you'll look after yourself too. This has probably saved my arse on a number of occasions. If I think there's a high chance of arsing up somewhere, it's probably not a place I should be going in the first place.

Why is it so many people end up falling to their deaths in the backcountry? 

But I get it. I suppose it can be nervewracking dinging up a pristine wooden stock. (Wimps).  :Grin:  

My offer of $500 still stands @Ryan Songhurst

----------


## tanqueray

> I'm aware one cannot easily restore a wooden stock with big chunks missing out of it. If you're THAT hungry just take more food. 
> 
> My point was: if you're careful, you won't have to worry about chunks/gouges in the first place. That means treating a firearm with respect and not dropping it, using it as a walking stick, as a tent pole, leaving it outside your tent in the rain etc. 
> 
> Is a wood stock the most practical option? Not by a long shot. But if you're not clumsy, you can certainly prevent a wooden stock from getting completely chewed up. 
> 
> And my other point was - by exercising greater care, you'll also instill dicipline in yourself. I.e always knowing where your hands/feet are; not rushing your way through tricky terrain; not dropping your firearm; always cleaning it/inspecting after use...and so forth. 
> 
> Chances are, if you're diciplined enough to take good care of an item in the field, there's a greater chance you'll look after yourself too. This has probably saved my arse on a number of occasions. If I think there's a high chance of arsing up somewhere, it's probably not a place I should be going in the first place.
> ...


The TL;DR version: if you're a mouth breather, stick to synthetic stocks. If you're a distinguished gent, opt for the connoisseur's choice - walnut.

----------


## Gibo

Nothing a GST pen wont fix guys. They come in blue, black and brown for all touch ups imaginable. 

Yes Ryan it was Nick and I that saw you go down. Bit of a worry with a bung knee  :Wink:

----------


## Mathias

> Nothing a GST pen wont fix guys. They come in blue, black and brown for all touch ups imaginable. 
> 
> Yes Ryan it was Nick and I that saw you go down. Bit of a worry with a bung knee


Your black one run out yet?  :Grin:  Horribly expensive pens

----------


## Gibo

still in its packet, It will be antique by this years event, lets see if I can bid on someone's behalf and get more for it aye  :Wink:  @Smiddy could give it some use for $200 odd I reckon  :Grin:

----------


## csmiffy

> My offer of $500 still stands @Ryan Songhurst


That's after he's arsed up in the hills and taken a big chunk out of the stock lol

----------


## Fireflite

> Will be selling thisnif anyone wants to put a cheeky offer in on it. I took it hunting the other day and spent half the day babying it to prevent any damage. Should probably go to someone that will appreciate it more than I



Quote Originally Posted by Ryan_Songhurst  View Post
So I went looking for a rifle "to bash around".. I came home with this... Rare in NZ, BSA Stutzen full wood stock, and rare fullstop in 308. I doubt its ever been hunting, its immaculate. Will take it down farm now and see how she shoots  
Attachment 105401 @Ryan_Songhurst
If you ever think about moving it on, I might/will be in the market! 

PM Sent @Ryan_Songhurst

----------


## Southcity

Some more of my blued steel and walnut. Well not all walnut! Shultz and Larsen Victory with 22.250 barrel and March scope, and my three brno's, (Top mint 1949 465 Hornet, middle model 5 and bottom model 1)

----------


## Southcity

For those really into Brno's I thought you might like some more close ups of the 1949 Model 465  .22  Hornet. I got this from a collection and I don't believe its had any rounds through it. Almost perfect in every way.


[ATTACH]106511[/ATTACH
]

----------


## MSL

Bit of a shame not to use it

----------


## PaulNZ

> Actually over a grand. My mistake in the text, this is in .22WMR. I have same in .22LR but I had the stock checkered and an ebony fore end fitted. I will probably leave this as it is. The Weihrauch rifles are under rated. All steel construction ( a little on the heavy side) but function flawlessly. The magazines on these are beautifully made. Unfortunately many manufactures make a great rifle then fail with the magazine.


How do you rate the HW66 vs the 1710? I'm led to believe the Weihrauch is a lot closer to the Anschutz than the 2.5x cost difference would indicate.
If I hadn't found a great deal on a 1717, I'd have ordered an HW66 in .17 HMR by now. But I've never actually shot one.

----------


## Southcity

Hi PaulNZ, in my humble opinion the Weihrauch is way under rated and it’s price point far below the quality you get. Machining is VG and magazine and feeding far superior. Very underrated I think. Accuracy also very good.

----------


## Southcity

Ha! I’ve got plenty to use MSL!

----------


## Southcity

Well it’s been an interesting week. Many uncertainties about our passion in life. Well I have a simple way to deal with it. Buy more guns! Here’s my latest purchase. May take a little more time to get through the paperwork but i’m going no where. Dakota M10 falling block in 257 Roberts. Shouldn’t be a problem with a single shot :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Preacher

Oh god.  *Wanking noises*

That is absolutely beautiful @Southcity

----------


## northdude

Dont forget moisturiser

----------


## bing

Wow, just wow !

----------


## akaroa1

Nice Rifle @Southcity
Hope it doesn't take forever to get to you.

When you do get it I would be a bit careful about dry firing it !
The M10 Dakota has a bit of a bad reputation for breaking firing pins

----------


## Southcity

Thanks for the advice but I am aware of this. It’s old hat now though as they have rectified this issue. To be doubly sure though I have had it sent with snap cap.

----------


## Frodo

Dakota rifles are amazing. Nice one!

----------


## Kiwi Greg



----------


## ONYVA

Turned out OK, re oiled and re blued, thanks @Chop3r for the great blueing job.

----------


## grunzter

Had to give that a like with the words "Bofors Barrel Steel" !

----------


## Southcity

> 270 win Mauser '98 custom built on a 1909 Argentinean action. 7 pounds, 24" barrel.


Classy and sleek.

----------


## Ross Nolan

From last night, Merkel 96K in 12 x 12 x 7x65R

----------


## Southcity

For those Sako devotees I thought I would put some pics up of my Sako Riihimaki deluxe .222 from 1959. I purchased it from a collection unfired and to date that's how it remains. I don't have a big Sako collection but will put pics of my unfired Finnwolf up when I get time.

----------


## Pauli

I'm envious... 

Does it lose value if you shoot it?

----------


## Southcity

> I'm envious... 
> 
> Does it lose value if you shoot it?


I'm not that anal. I just haven't got around to it. Don't think a round or two would devalue. Truth be known most quality rifles are factory fired anyway. I have a couple of Coopers and they come with a target so they are. Most damage to collectable rifles in my experience is done by people carelessly taking them in and out of the safe.

----------


## southernman

Just picked this up, unfired, 1895 Winchester in .270 win, still plastic wraped in the box, hell of a deal,  Ive wanted one for ages, Winchester is making a run this year, in 3006 and 405, Nearly ordered one, glad I didn't, 270 win perfect for my needs.
 going to order a skinner brass peep, and then see how it shoots.

----------


## norsk

Riihimaki is where the Sako factory is.

----------


## Sideshow

Almost like these..... :Wink:

----------


## FRST

> Just picked this up, unfired, 1895 Winchester in .270 win, still plastic wraped in the box, hell of a deal,  Ive wanted one for ages, Winchester is making a run this year, in 3006 and 405, Nearly ordered one, glad I didn't, 270 win perfect for my needs.
>  going to order a skinner brass peep, and then see how it shoots.
> Attachment 111260


That is beautiful, and .270 will feed like butter. If it was mine I think i’d have to change that buttplate for a crescent one though. I’ve got an action that I’ve got to rebarrel and make the stocks for, the bolt face is for .303 so I’d have to do that or 30-40Krag.

----------


## FRST

> For those Sako devotees I thought I would put some pics up of my Sako Riihimaki deluxe .222 from 1959. I purchased it from a collection unfired and to date that's how it remains. I don't have a big Sako collection but will put pics of my unfired Finnwolf up when I get time.


Thats about as rare as rifles get these days, that gold leaf on the bottom metal is a nice understated design, Id rather have that than some common floral leaf any day. Im looking forward to seeing that Finnwolf!

----------


## Southcity

> That’s about as rare as rifles get these days, that gold leaf on the bottom metal is a nice understated design, I’d rather have that than some common floral leaf any day. I’m looking forward to seeing that Finnwolf!


The .222 is the weight and size of a .22RF. I will need to dig the Finnwolf out and take some good photos. Its in .308. Not a mark on it. Only came with one mag and I ended up sourcing a second in Sweden. Thanks for your interest.

----------


## Southcity

> Riihimaki is where the Sako factory is.


Not so far for you to go!!

----------


## Chop3r

> The .222 is the weight and size of a .22RF. I will need to dig the Finnwolf out and take some good photos. Its in .308. Not a mark on it. Only came with one mag and I ended up sourcing a second in Sweden. Thanks for your interest.


3 shot magazine or 4 shot

----------


## tanqueray

> Just picked this up, unfired, 1895 Winchester in .270 win, still plastic wraped in the box, hell of a deal,  Ive wanted one for ages, Winchester is making a run this year, in 3006 and 405, Nearly ordered one, glad I didn't, 270 win perfect for my needs.
>  going to order a skinner brass peep, and then see how it shoots.
> Attachment 111260


Nice, I assume this is Miroku made? I almost bought an orignal 1895 in 30-03, but it was a bit too shagged for me.

----------


## ANTSMAN

> 


what is this beauty @Kiwi Greg?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> what is this beauty @Kiwi Greg?


A Big Stinky Billy Goat  :Thumbsup: 





CZ 550 9.3 x 62  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

RWS Diana 52 .177 Made in Germany

----------


## norsk

Winchester 1886 in 45/90 and a tidy old 1911.
The ammo pictured is a bit unusual in that it's German ww2 .45ACP produced for the Norwegian "Kongsberg Colts"

----------


## tanqueray

> Winchester 1886 in 45/90 and a tidy old 1911.
> The ammo pictured is a bit unusual in that it's German ww2 .45ACP produced for the Norwegian "Kongsberg Colts"


Beautiful 1886. I’d love one but they’re like hen’s teeth, and when they do come up they’re exorbitantly priced. Bet it weighs a ton?

----------


## csmiffy

Finally some pics of my old girl. 416 rem max, loopy 1.5x5 with old Warne premier QD rings and bases circa 98'
Got it back a couple of weeks ago.
Mushroomed projectile is one mate and I dug out of a ring of pinus firewood after doing some mythbusters testing. Actually it was the second ring from memory, it split the first one. Barnes 350gr x point. Only shot 3 things with it and only recovered the one projectile. Lost it from a hole in my pocket which was very disappointing @kotuku this is the one I was gonna bring out to you for a squiz and maybe a shot.

----------


## kotuku

holy shit moses-matei had enough fun and a shoulderto prove it after 50 odd rds of 36gm 2/3/4 steel at GSPFs&my clay session the other day!
 however
amongst the treasure trove sweetpea i haves me a pkt of solway 50gm 3"no2 steel ,fancy firing em .me meh -stick the escort hard up against a suitable strainer post -attach a bloody long lanyard and just wait for the first very large moa to hove in sight-a quick tug(on the string that is)and well how does moa salami sound old chap?
anything smaller -asmy esteemd friend mr gadget would attest-it may well end up dead fucked plucked and composted before ones salivary glands even became slightly moist!.
 putting that in gadgetese _"shot 2 bringing home 1 1/2 -one should with a push make the ompost heap.mallard hen euthanised -3"eley no3 at less than 6'range by yours sincerely!
Very astute observer of life is that gadgetman!

----------


## norsk

@tanqueary  It is pretty heavy,but not too bad.  I tried to weigh it but my fishing scales have seized.
This one is a takedown model,will fit nicely in a pack.

----------


## csmiffy

@kotuku I've used 1 7/8" 3 incc magnums on geese before in the old Mossberg pump. they are quite stout. Not as robust as the 416 but I've fired more in one go with them than the remmy.

----------


## Tuckerbox

Model 70 458 winmag
Shoots 1” at 50m off the Ute bonnet with 510gn Winchester white box. Quite possibly my favourite rifle. Especially after adding a limbsaver!

----------


## tanqueray

> Model 70 458 winmag
> Shoots 1” at 50m off the Ute bonnet with 510gn Winchester white box. Quite possibly my favourite rifle. Especially after adding a limbsaver!


Just reading the word “510gr” made me wince! Nice figure to the wood on that.

----------


## akaroa1

This is what a Model 70 butt plate should look like !


Just fitted to a current new stock build the will appear in walnut and blued steel as soon as its finished. 

But seriously. I am glad to see it has a very generous sort butt pad on board !

----------


## Tuckerbox

Yeah I really like it! Apart from the safe rash from the previous owner... bonus of course is that I don’t end up babying it when I want to go for a shoot. Feels like a real working rifle, perfectly balanced and comes to the eye like magic. She may not be a pre 64 but it’s certainly still a rifleman’s rifle. 
In regards to recoil, yes it’s there but if you sling wrap it’s quite manageable. My mate shot it and remarked that he should have kept his mouth firmly shut before pulling the trigger. His teeth didn’t hurt too long. 
With any luck I’ll bring it to the Toby shoot. Any of you gents are welcome to have a hoon if you’re keen.

----------


## 300_BLK

> Yeah I really like it! Apart from the safe rash from the previous owner... bonus of course is that I don’t end up babying it when I want to go for a shoot. Feels like a real working rifle, perfectly balanced and comes to the eye like magic. She may not be a pre 64 but it’s certainly still a rifleman’s rifle. 
> In regards to recoil, yes it’s there but if you sling wrap it’s quite manageable. My mate shot it and remarked that he should have kept his mouth firmly shut before pulling the trigger. His teeth didn’t hurt too long. 
> With any luck I’ll bring it to the Toby shoot. Any of you gents are welcome to have a hoon if you’re keen.


if you ever sell it give me a bell...

----------


## gundoc

I had a pre-64 .458 African back in the 1970's which I got from the Boeing rep who was in Ch-Ch for a couple of years selling planes to Air NZ.  He was keen big game hunter and the rifle had 3 of the big 5 to its credit before I got it (he had more game, including several elephants and buffs, to his original .505 Gibbs but he wouldn't part with that).  I found the .458 quite pleasant to shoot (standing) and I took it hunting a couple of times but never saw anything.  Like most of my nice guns, it eventually got sold to finance some other treasure!

----------


## Tuckerbox

> I had a pre-64 .458 African back in the 1970's which I got from the Boeing rep who was in Ch-Ch for a couple of years selling planes to Air NZ.  He was keen big game hunter and the rifle had 3 of the big 5 to its credit before I got it (he had more game, including several elephants and buffs, to his original .505 Gibbs but he wouldn't part with that).  I found the .458 quite pleasant to shoot (standing) and I took it hunting a couple of times but never saw anything.  Like most of my nice guns, it eventually got sold to finance some other treasure!


I hope you got a good price for it. I’ve just been browsing guns international and I almost cried at the pre 64 prices. Especially those in the DG cals.

----------


## small_caliber

> Actually over a grand. My mistake in the text, this is in .22WMR. I have same in .22LR but I had the stock checkered and an ebony fore end fitted. I will probably leave this as it is. The Weihrauch rifles are under rated. All steel construction ( a little on the heavy side) but function flawlessly. The magazines on these are beautifully made. Unfortunately many manufactures make a great rifle then fail with the magazine.


I also have one in 22WMR and would totally agree with your summation, when I got mine I also got a spare magazine......that made my eyes water

----------


## small_caliber

There are a lot of gorgeous firearms pictured in this thread, it makes my skin crawl to think some of these are now prohibited and all we will be left with is pictures and memories.

What could be worse?? The thought that in the second tranche of laws they try and ban anything bigger than 30 cal or even 8mm, the number of firearms affected pictured in this thread would be substantial.

Nice to see some rimfires pictured.

----------


## gundoc

> I hope you got a good price for it. I’ve just been browsing guns international and I almost cried at the pre 64 prices. Especially those in the DG cals.


It was in the late '70s when I sold it, somewhere around $600 from memory which was a fair price back then.

----------


## csmiffy

@Tuckerbox At least you have a limbsaver. I never paid much attention to the recoil pad on mine but when I got it back recently I had a look. It might be 25mm thick but I reckon its as hard as my 4x4 tyres. Wouldn't be doing much at all.
Nice piece BTW @gundoc I got the 416 back in the late 90's. 800ish from memory. Cost me more for the scope and ring/bases than the rifle.
Cheapest ammo I could get back then was 400gr roundnose at 180 a packet. next cheapest was 400gr federal at 150 a packet but I had to buy 5 at once.
yeah nah.
Got some reloaded then made some of my own after buying some dies.
I am under no illusion that there are a lot more expensive calibres out there but its funny that the ammo is almost cheaper now than back then and considering its 20 years later-omparatively it is way cheaper.

----------


## Tentman

Better put this up here as a thanks to all those guys who help others out . . . this is a work in progress, I'd like to get nicer rings and a more appropiate scope at some stage.  It will also possibly require bedding to shoot well (the inlet has been "hacked" at some stage)

Brno Model 21 action (proofed 1956) and stock with double set triggers

Kettner 1/2 octagonal to round barrel with full integral rib, low profile open sights, provisionally proofed in 1926 (Suhl) and reproofed 1955 (UK)

8x57I but will shoot 8x57 JS without issues (probly best not to load to high pressures though)

----------


## csmiffy

@Tentman that's a nice looking rig.

----------


## Tentman

And it shoots just fine, 170gn SST's .323 boat-tails @2680 fps (through a long throated .320 barrel) are just plunking into nice consistent 3 shot groups 30-35mm at 100M - for me thats minute of Tahr to my maximum comfortable range of 350M.  Its pretty light though and has a fairly sharp recoil impulse at the bench!!

----------


## madjon_

My little 223 in her new skirt ($210 brand new trade me special)
So now a 527 Lux

----------


## Tentman

Nice @madjon_ .  

If anybody is interested I know of a Anschutz "meistergrade" model 1770 in 223 that is coming up for sale . . . .

----------


## mawzer308

Some nice rifles fellas 

Here's my wee 28 gauge

----------


## Frodo

Anyone here own Griffin & Howe rifles or similar high end stalking guns (Rigby's etc) I could perhaps have a hold of? Never seen one in person before. @Southcity?

----------


## akaroa1

New old walnut and blued steel.

Original early production 1885 low wall action with single set trigger.
Tang has serial number and dates January 1886 4 digit starting with 1
New barrel octagonal / round #3 weight
Unertl vulture 10 power scope
All new stock  by me from local walnut . Stocked entirely for perfect alignment with scope.
Butt plate is reproduction M70 checkered steel and slow rust blued also 
Just finished the slow rust bluing and re assembled
Chambered .22 K Hornet and early testing prior to bluing and new stock were  promising.
This will be my every day carry rabbit and hare rifle.
Just needs its sling mounts fitted when I get around to milling some up.

----------


## Lucky

Bloody nice job @akaroa1 , love that  buttplate plate .

----------


## 57jl

300wsm tikka 959 with the bolt on the right side :ORLY:

----------


## akaroa1

#2 rolling block
.38 Special 
New stock
M70 checkered steel butt plate 
Just need a peep sight milled up for the top of the receiver ring

Fun gun

----------


## Matt2308

> #2 rolling block
> .38 Special 
> New stock
> M70 checkered steel butt plate 
> Just need a peep sight milled up for the top of the receiver ring
> 
> Fun gun
> 
> Attachment 116714
> ...


Looks very nice David.

----------


## Synthetic



----------


## Sideshow

Nothing Synthetic there @Synthetic what are we looking at? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Synthetic

> Nothing Synthetic there @Synthetic what are we looking at?


 :Grin: 
Top: 1983 Remington 700 in 243
Middle: Weihrauh HW60J in 22LR
Bottom: 1990 Browning A Bolt in 308

----------


## sneeze

Shultz and Larsen legacy. Switch barrel in 223rem  but I feel a 6x45 might be fun 

[img]1 by Sneeze again, on Flickr[/img]

----------


## Mathias

@sneeze, you won't regret getting a barrel in 6x45. Lovely rifle that S&L  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Lucky

A rifle I shouldn't of sold ....   Harre Model 49 in .223 , beautiful little rifle

----------


## Fly-My-Pretties

Oh My Lord,

You shouldn't have sold that.... :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Shearer

> A rifle I shouldn't of sold ....   Harre Model 49 in .223 , beautiful little rifleAttachment 117151


You may soon see some of those produced with titanium actions.

----------


## FRST

> A rifle I shouldn't of sold ....   Harre Model 49 in .223 , beautiful little rifleAttachment 117151


I can see how that would still cause severe heartache.

----------


## Lucky

@Shearer not sure why they would make these actions in full titanium ...
 These older actions did have some titanium parts though I think the firing pin and extractor were titanium, I had another  Harre action rifle in 25 Souper (25/308) they were both very slick .

----------


## Micky Duck

Lucky ,did they find that wood in a VERY VERY old apple tree in a strange garden with a snake up in its branches perhaps????

----------


## FRST

I put a down payment on this Mod60 S&L the other day. Been after one for a while now. Rear locking lugs, cock on closing, low bolt throw. No alum, plastic or pot metal anywhere on the action etc. All steel. Bore is pretty mint for age. The 4x81 Pecar in low Weavers is classic for the era. Wood is nothing special, it’s all about that action... and in 270 too...

----------


## Lucky

@FRST , nothing shabby with that , I like that a lot , what vintage would that rifle be ?

----------


## FRST

60’s/early 70’s. I’ve been looking for the right one for about five years. They come up but often in 7x61 sharp&hart which is a bit hard to get hold of unless your organised etc

----------


## Tahr

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schultz_%26_Larsen

----------


## Frodo

> A rifle I shouldn't of sold ....   Harre Model 49 in .223 , beautiful little rifleAttachment 117151


You're an idiot.  :Grin: 

Awesome rifle.

----------


## Fireflite

Acquired off another forum member, added the mounts/rings, period scope and front hood.
Now just need the rear slide for the Williams sight

----------


## Mathias

> Acquired off another forum member, added the mounts/rings, period scope and front hood.
> Now just need the rear slide for the Williams sight


Pretty sure I've got the Williams sight at home @Fireflite

----------


## Sideshow

If not let me know and I’ll send you one.

----------


## Fireflite

@Mathias and @Sideshow if that worked out, that would be fantastic!

----------


## Mathias

> @Mathias and @Sideshow if that worked out, that would be fantastic!


PM me your addy. Got a whole set off a CF2 @Fireflite

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## 57jl

CZ 527 204 Ruger with the bolt on the right side side

----------


## Boxton

Is that the 98 that was in TM
Either way bloody lovely

----------


## Sideshow

> PM me your addy. Got a whole set off a CF2 @Fireflite
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Looks like your sorted and you won’t have to deal with customs.....mind you it’s a sight for a cheese board ah :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

Parker hale safari 1964, weaver k4 post and wire scope in PH mounts and rings, early pachmyer butt pad and original sling. A proper sparkbrook "bitza" Belgian action, nazi marked mag follower PH modified bolthead safety. 
Took it goat shooting yesterday 3006 may have been a bit of overkill but its a joy to shoot.

----------


## Sideshow

Year I’m still trying to understand how Parker Hale translates to surrender your nazi gun here!!!
Gets me but it worked for them sooo who gives :Grin:

----------


## Fireflite

[QUOTE=Mathias;877766]PM me your addy. Got a whole set off a CF2  @Fireflite



Completed due to the generosity of @Mathias  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

[QUOTE=Fireflite;880394]


> PM me your addy. Got a whole set off a CF2  @Fireflite
> 
> Attachment 117778
> 
> Completed due to the generosity of @Mathias


You will get a good view of it through the scope :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mathias

[QUOTE=Fireflite;880394]


> PM me your addy. Got a whole set off a CF2  @Fireflite
> 
> Attachment 117778
> 
> Completed due to the generosity of @Mathias


Good to see a complete rifle  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

One I think @kiwijames will appreciate.
Left hand Sako 85 Hunter in .243win

----------


## Lucky

[QUOTE=Fireflite;880394]


> PM me your addy. Got a whole set off a CF2  @Fireflite
> 
> Attachment 117778
> 
> Completed due to the generosity of  @Mathias


Bloody awesome of you @Mathias

----------


## kiwijames

> One I think @kiwijames will appreciate.
> Left hand Sako 85 Hunter in .243win
> Attachment 117815
> Attachment 117816


Very nice.

----------


## Fireflite

[QUOTE=Shearer;880437]


> You will get a good view of it through the scope


Actually you can't see it at all

----------


## Shootm

Spent a bit of time and money getting my Vixen back to original.
Managed to get hold of some open sights and Sako rings, just need a scope of the right vintage and I’m there.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Sneak peak of my Mark X Mini mauser I have been tidying up, stripped all the varnish and it has nice wood underneath so I have been furiously rubbing my wood the past few days with linseed oil, a few more days and we should start to look pretty good. Tracked down an original one piece weaver rail for it and put my Burris 4x Mini in some steel QD rings. It's going to be chopped and wearing a dpt on Tuesday

----------


## Seventenths

Ryan, how short are you going to go with the barrel? Any bedding? Have you done anything to the action as their a little bit rough?

Keen to see how you get on as I was eyeing one up a couple of years ago but in 7.62x39

----------


## csmiffy

> I have been furiously rubbing my wood the past few days Attachment 118488


really?

----------


## MSL

> Ryan, how short are you going to go with the barrel? Any bedding? Have you done anything to the action as their a little bit rough?
> 
> Keen to see how you get on as I was eyeing one up a couple of years ago but in 7.62x39


It is 7.62x39

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> It is 7.62x39


The stock was already bedded and I'm guessing its had the old valve grind paste treatment on the action cos I reckon it's a really slick wee action. Its 7.62x39 and I'm going to cut it to about 14-15" so that suppressor sits against the stock. It's a nice wee rifle to point and shoot, really light but doesnt feel like a "toy" 
If I had one gripe it would be nice to have a slightly larger bolt knob, might see what the gunsmith can do about that when I drop it off to get chopped but I dont want to ruin its lines too much

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> really?


Yes. I have also been applying oil to my rifle stock

----------


## Micky Duck

if its anything like mine dont baby the bolt...be forcefull and you will have few issues.... now is the bolt a controlled feed like a 98 mauser..pre 64 winchester mod 70 or is it a push feed like post 64 with a rail tacked on the outside of the bolt???? Ive got one of each type and the push feed is the smoother and more reliable of the two.
good to hear its already been bedded as mine were pretty basic from new...the .308 had been played with and was completely BARE under the action eg NOTHING at all in way of bedding so it clunked around and shot accordingly badly...

----------


## Shearer

> Yes. I have also been applying oil to my rifle stock


This could explain why you feel you need a bigger knob.

----------


## garyp

Got a butt plate in much better condition that you can have free and Redfield 4X in great condition that would suit for 130 all up including post.

----------


## csmiffy

> This could explain why you feel you need a bigger knob.


 @Shearer I wasn't going to do it lol

----------


## Shearer

@Shootm.

----------


## TheWuce

Model 70, my heirloom gun.

----------


## Shootm

My latest purchase. I’ve been looking for one for ages and a big thanks to @MSL who found it for me and organised delivery.
Ruger MK1 7x57

----------


## Mathias

> My latest purchase. Ive been looking for one for ages and a big thanks to @MSL who found it for me and organised delivery.
> Ruger MK1 7x57
> 
> Attachment 119361
> Attachment 119362


Sweet looking gun there Ross 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Sweet looking gun there Ross


Shoots ok too :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

Beautiful.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Model 70, my heirloom gun.


I take it thats the ranger model???open sights are good to see...calibre?? and is that a limbsaver I spy???got to be better than the hard red rubber one they came with.

----------


## Tuckerbox

Won’t be a ranger. Wrong sights and stock is checkered.

----------


## Cigar

That might be the featherweight I was looking at on trademe, but not the normal featherweight stock

----------


## FRST

Good haul from the Ruahine auction this weekend. Two rifles for the NZDA Heritage Trust museum collection and one for a mate. Aiming to tell the complete .303 story with these original milspec rifles to show the background to all those sporters.

----------


## Sideshow

So what exactly are we looking at there @FRST top to bottom. When where the issued where were they used and when were they pulled from service  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## TheWuce

> I take it thats the ranger model???open sights are good to see...calibre?? and is that a limbsaver I spy???got to be better than the hard red rubber one they came with.


Featherweight in .308. Limbsaver is nice but I'd like to put an original plate on it if I can find one, the saver adds a bit too much LOP for me.

----------


## Sideshow

You have a pic @TheWuce I’ll ask here.

----------


## northdude

Middle one,looks like a no3 other,2 metfords or something

----------


## FRST

Two Longtoms (pretty much identical 10,000 s/n’s apart, and a 1916 SMLE.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Featherweight in .308. Limbsaver is nice but I'd like to put an original plate on it if I can find one, the saver adds a bit too much LOP for me.


I've got a old red one lying around somewhere if you want it. Off a lightweight. Your one looks like a lightweight stock.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Found it

----------


## Frodo

> Two Longtoms (pretty much identical 10,000 s/n’s apart, and a 1916 SMLE.
> 
> Attachment 119685
> Attachment 119686
> Attachment 119688


I love the look of a used, well loved rifle.

----------


## TheWuce

Mod 70 now with an original buttplate kindly donated by @7mmwsm. Thanks brother. 







Edit: Last picture is a bit dark sorry, my phone decided to focus on Wellington instead of the gun. Figures.

----------


## Dama dama

@TheWuce  looks much better

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Mod 70 now with an original buttplate kindly donated by @7mmwsm. Thanks brother. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Last picture is a bit dark sorry, my phone decided to focus on Wellington instead of the gun. Figures.


Looks good.

----------


## chainsaw

your very brave @TheWuce  - flaunting a gun in plain view of the politburo in Wellington.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Lucky

Brno Model 1

----------


## short swede

My close friend for the last 24 years. CZ 527 .222

----------


## Mathias

Had this a few months now. Accounted for plovers, rabbits and a couple of hares. Sako Finnfire II in 17HMR

----------


## Shootm

A big thanks to @garyp and a few others on the forum, I have now got my Sako Vixen .222 back to original with period features. The final piece of the puzzle was a scope which Gary dropped off today. A Pecar 4x with Sako rings and iron sights. Very happy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=Shootm;904414]A big thanks to  @garyp and a few others on the forum, I have now got my Sako Vixen .222 back to original with period features. The final piece of the puzzle was a scope which Gary dropped off today. A Pecar 4x with Sako rings and iron sights. Very happy  :Have A Nice Day: 

P Holden special/fav !!

----------


## Mathias

@Shootm Thats sweet Ross. Would look good lined up with the 7x57.

I'll say dib's if ever you have a weak moment.... :Wink:

----------


## Sarvo

[QUOTE=Sarvo;904418]


> A big thanks to  @garyp and a few others on the forum, I have now got my Sako Vixen .222 back to original with period features. The final piece of the puzzle was a scope which Gary dropped off today. A Pecar 4x with Sako rings and iron sights. Very happy 
> 
> P Holden special/fav !!


Actually - I a bit wrong I dink 

His was 243 
But same Sak model and scope yes ?

----------


## 10-Ring

> Actually - I a bit wrong I dink 
> 
> His was 243 
> But same Sak model and scope yes ?


Holden's favourite was the Sako Forrester (not Vixen) .243 with a Leupold 3x. Then there was his BSA Hunter 7x57 with 4x Pecar in his early days as a culler.

----------


## 7.62

> Holden's favourite was the Sako Forrester (not Vixen) .243 with a Leupold 3x. Then there was his BSA Hunter 7x57 with 4x Pecar in his early days as a culler.


I think Phil used a BSA .222 as well. This might have been in between the 7x57 and 243, when triple twos were all the rage. Old news but the cullers appreciated the accuracy, lack of recoil, mild report, and more ammo for a given weight.

----------


## 10-Ring

> I think Phil used a BSA .222 as well. This might have been in between the 7x57 and 243, when triple twos were all the rage. Old news but the cullers appreciated the accuracy, lack of recoil, mild report, and more ammo for a given weight.


Yep, just finished reading Pack & Rifle again which I received for a birthday present in 1973. Phil Holden bought a used BSA .222 from Hamills in Rotorua while working in the Kaiangaroa forest in 1962.

Eventually sold it after losing a succession of deer in the Kawekas to fellow cullerJim Stegman who used it for a while and then on sold it to Bill Nikl. Holden went back to his BSA 7x57

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Brno Fox2, my new bunny and fallow zapper,  just need to find some lower mounts for my VX3. Wanted one of these for ages

----------


## sneeze

My Mums old ML22 was pretty much past it though it still functioned.  A prominent gunsmith told me  to hang it on the wall and tell stories about it  but with the taxpayer offering $700 and knowing what Mum would have thought about this affair I took the cash, added in a couple of hundred and picked this up 

Out with the old (just the bottom one. Grandads winchester has been modded. 

[img]post by Sneeze again, on Flickr[/img]


in with the new
[img]IMG_1311 by Sneeze again, on Flickr[/img]

----------


## 264 magic

just spend all morning looking at this awesome bling

my regret list as follows
bsa hunter in 257 robt
zkk601 in 270 with a push forward hair
222 sako vixen
96 in 6.5x55
32/20 lever
357 magnum south american(pig shooter )boar nearly won the round one time there
if one of you gents wants to send me their mob no i might be able to work this fancy cell to take and send some pics of a bit of walnut and action,,both singles
im quite unable to post pics,,its worse than being dyslexic

----------


## Harryg

Thanks to @jakewire my CZ550. 375 H&H now has a little brother 7mm rem mag
Attachment 122406

----------


## stug

@Harryg sounds good, but I can't see the pic

----------


## Harryg

try again

----------


## Micky Duck

very good now where is the .22-250?????

----------


## Harryg

> very good now where is the .22-250?????


The 22-250 is  a really nice wee gun but when Mum said why don't you buy the CZ ?
Well something had to give 
Also have to say she haggled a good deal with the shop

----------


## jakewire

Great stuff Harry.

----------


## HandH



----------


## Lucky

shit I just dribbled all over my keypad...

----------


## Tentman

Well that was worth waiting to see, a superb "re purpose" of what I take is a ZG47 ??

----------


## MSL

If you chopped it to 16 and put a suppressor on itd pretty useful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HandH

> Well that was worth waiting to see, a superb "re purpose" of what I take is a ZG47 ??


Nah, Allen used one of my old FN large ring mauser actions from a Husky. The ZG photo is on the BRNO 601 rings thread (but the photo keeps rotating has a mind of its own)!

----------


## HandH

ZG47 alongside original but refinished spare stock, and Ruger 416 Rigby with stock refinished (weight loss diet with internal reinforcing, bedding etc), next to the 9.3

----------


## HandH



----------


## Lucky

Boy you got some nice stuff @HandH , the spare ZG stock has an unusual chequering pattern to grip , did you cut that ? Do your ZG rifles have cheek pieces ?

----------


## HandH

> Boy you got some nice stuff @HandH , the spare ZG stock has an unusual chequering pattern to grip , did you cut that ? Do your ZG rifles have cheek pieces ?


Neither of the ZG stocks have cheekpieces. Both have factory checkering, the spare one with black recoil pad was originally on rifle, Kevin Gaskill just brushed up the finish and ran over the checkering. The original stock is slightly slimmer in all proportions, especially the wrist. Kevin restocked the Sako L579 Forester 308 too.

----------


## Lucky

It’s a very nice bit of wood on that spare stock for a Fifties Brno , never seen one with that little reverse finger of checkering where you thumb goes over , just when you think you know all variations something new shows up , very cool thanks for sharing

----------


## csmiffy

> Attachment 122677Attachment 122678Attachment 122679Attachment 122680


Nice.
Very nice

----------


## Frodo

Awesome. Love the Allen Carr rifle - he does bloody nice work.

----------


## jakewire

A couple more "Rescues" as it were , arrived within the last week with nothing done except I've had a  a sissy pad put on the 1960's  30 06. It's gong to end up stripped and re stained with the pictured euro scope on 
The 30 30 is 31 years old, an 'as' Model with the  336 receiver and barrel but the birch [I think] stock.
 It's going to end up with the pictured close to period 23yr old  Vari x 11  2-7 and nothing else done , I want it as it is. It has had almost no work, the loading gate has wear on the very tip only, I've had a bore scope down and it's immaculate.

----------


## Marty Henry

Shoot here a few weeks ago had a nice haul.top to bottom PH safari 3006, large ring huski 9.3x57, small ring huski 9.3x62, obendorf mauser 9.3x62, the last 2 are the work of Alan Carr

----------


## 264 magic

wouldnt want to part wit that lovely small ring husky Mr henry

----------


## luv2safari

I saw this, can't afford any more guns for a while, and got it as fast as my fingers could pound the keyboard.

It is a Nagel & Menz, Hofbuchesenmaker to Kaiser and King Strasbourg U Baden drilling from 1887 and bears a royal crest.

It's 16ga and possibly 10.5X47R, and the bores are mirror. I think I can modify 45-70 brass to get the rifle shooting. 

[image]https://i.imgur.com/oZW2eh3.jpg[/image]
[image]https://i.imgur.com/YClOzNW.jpg[/image]
[image]https://i.imgur.com/6IlSUvK.jpg[/image]
[image]https://i.imgur.com/oyfJW05.jpg[/image]

----------


## luv2safari



----------


## luv2safari



----------


## luv2safari



----------


## luv2safari

> Shoot here a few weeks ago had a nice haul.top to bottom PH safari 3006, large ring huski 9.3x57, small ring huski 9.3x62, obendorf mauser 9.3x62, the last 2 are the work of Alan Carr


I'm especially fond of the 9,3s, and those three made my tongue hard.  :Thumbsup: 


This is my only 9,3X62 at present. It's a large ring Husqvarna commercial action with a Timney Sportsman trigger I tossed in. It shoots sub-MOA with anything it's fed, characteristic of the 9,3X62.

That bottom gun was a Baikal 45-70 DR I had. $omeone wanted it a lot more than I did. I can't seem to delete the photo.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Attachment 124446
> Attachment 124447


Like like like, guns like that are sex on a stick. It probably cost less than a modern Holland and Holland or Purdy I'm guessing.

----------


## luv2safari

> Like like like, guns like that are sex on a stick. It probably cost less than a modern Holland and Holland or Purdy I'm guessing.




It was the price of a Benelli Ethos at Cabela's. No way I could afford it right now, but I couldn't afford not getting it. These are my heroin and meth. I get a definite high from squiggly engraving.  :36 1 8:

----------


## Spitfire

> One I think @kiwijames will appreciate.
> Left hand Sako 85 Hunter in .243win
> Attachment 117815
> Attachment 117816


Its a beautiful thing alright. Having handled it Im even more envious. Its sparked Sako 85 wooden stock desire in me. Be careful not to stroke it too much.

----------


## Tentman

A 223 has joined the merry band of Mausers that reside in my cabinet - and its set to become a full team member despite its modest beginnings in life.

Top is the Brno Model 21/German barreled 8x57 that I've posted before.

Middle is the 6.5x47 Mauser Kurz original sporting rifle from 1921 (superbly rebarreled/rebuilt from a wreck by Dave Ward) - also posted before.

Bottom is the newest recruit - a 223 Zastava "mini mauser" (so called, they are a fairly distant cousin to a true 1898).  It has earned its right to sit with them though, its shooting consistent 3 shot groups of 20mm with 55gn factory ammo at 100 yards, once I get a reload sorted (and it is stabilizing 65gn Sierra's ok)  I reckon smaller groups might be on the cards.  For those who think the Zastava is always going to be a pigs ear to cycle, this one is pretty darned good.  I found that the sear on these often rides too high, causing excess drag on the bolt.  Its a simple shim fix to drop it a bit and it improved this one heaps - its not a Vixen but its dammed close, and functions perfectly - for an on the hill varminter, it'll be hard to beat as its the same weight, accuracy and much nicer to carry as the stock doesn't have the squared profile of a Vixen.  And after 2 Howa mini's this one has a trigger I can actually shoot well right from scratch.

----------


## Tahr

> A 223 has joined the merry band of Mausers that reside in my cabinet - and its set to become a full team member despite its modest beginnings in life.
> 
> Top is the Brno Model 21/German barreled 8x57 that I've posted before.
> 
> Middle is the 6.5x47 Mauser Kurz original sporting rifle from 1921 (superbly rebarreled/rebuilt from a wreck by Dave Ward) - also posted before.
> 
> Bottom is the newest recruit - a 223 Zastava "mini mauser" (so called, they are a fairly distant cousin to a true 1898).  It has earned its right to sit with them though, its shooting consistent 3 shot groups of 20mm with 55gn factory ammo at 100 yards, once I get a reload sorted (and it is stabilizing 65gn Sierra's ok)  I reckon smaller groups might be on the cards.  For those who think the Zastava is always going to be a pigs ear to cycle, this one is pretty darned good.  I found that the sear on these often rides too high, causing excess drag on the bolt.  Its a simple shim fix to drop it a bit and it improved this one heaps - its not a Vixen but its dammed close, and functions perfectly - for an on the hill varminter, it'll be hard to beat as its the same weight, accuracy and much nicer to carry as the stock doesn't have the squared profile of a Vixen.  And after 2 Howa mini's this one has a trigger I can actually shoot well right from scratch.
> 
> Attachment 124696


Did you buy the .223 new? 'scope?

----------


## Tentman

Bought secondhand of TM, I got a bit lucky I think as its a hard rifle to photograph well, the stock is a surprisingly nice bit of dark hard walnut - consequently its a tad heavier that they are supposed to be.  Scope is a Tasco World Class 3-9 for now, its perfectly functional but I'd like to get better glass on it at some stage.  Came with 110 rounds of Frontier 55 gn, which it seems to like just fine.  It shoots everything I've put through it to pretty much the same point of impact at 100 yards, so I'd like to get a "if I stumble across a deer on the side of the road" load sorted with a heavier projectile ( @Tahr might explain !!)

----------


## akaroa1

64 grain Winchester power point factory for " stumble across a deer "

I always had a mag of it for the AR just in case
Now I'm using it in the G2

I have 12 boxes of it here if you want a few ?

----------


## luv2safari

> A 223 has joined the merry band of Mausers that reside in my cabinet - and its set to become a full team member despite its modest beginnings in life.
> 
> Top is the Brno Model 21/German barreled 8x57 that I've posted before.
> 
> Middle is the 6.5x47 Mauser Kurz original sporting rifle from 1921 (superbly rebarreled/rebuilt from a wreck by Dave Ward) - also posted before.
> 
> Bottom is the newest recruit - a 223 Zastava "mini mauser" (so called, they are a fairly distant cousin to a true 1898).  It has earned its right to sit with them though, its shooting consistent 3 shot groups of 20mm with 55gn factory ammo at 100 yards, once I get a reload sorted (and it is stabilizing 65gn Sierra's ok)  I reckon smaller groups might be on the cards.  For those who think the Zastava is always going to be a pigs ear to cycle, this one is pretty darned good.  I found that the sear on these often rides too high, causing excess drag on the bolt.  Its a simple shim fix to drop it a bit and it improved this one heaps - its not a Vixen but its dammed close, and functions perfectly - for an on the hill varminter, it'll be hard to beat as its the same weight, accuracy and much nicer to carry as the stock doesn't have the squared profile of a Vixen.  And after 2 Howa mini's this one has a trigger I can actually shoot well right from scratch.
> 
> Attachment 124696




That middle one piqued my interest. Could you tell me more about its cartridge?

----------


## Tentman

The chambering is not original . . . the originals were 250-3000, 8x51, 6.5x54 Mauser (not the same as 6.5x54 MS) and 8.15x46 among others.  My one originally was 250-3000 but the barrel was very badly pitted/rusted and even my optimistic gunsmith couldn't get it to shoot.

So since I already had a Kurz in 250-3000 (now residing with @nor-west) the original 6.5x54 appealed.  However its not a really good fit to the action, much too long.  6.5 Creedmoor and 5.5x47 Swiss were just coming on the scene and both are very similar in length at least to 250-3000.

I chose 6.5x47 as I didn't think any factory ammo would ever make it to NZ (its loaded to 65,000 psi like the Creedmoor) and I was worried about some future owner inadvertently "hot-rodding" it by using factory ammo.

----------


## Tentman

> 64 grain Winchester power point factory for " stumble across a deer "
> 
> I always had a mag of it for the AR just in case
> Now I'm using it in the G2
> 
> I have 12 boxes of it here if you want a few ?


Just a box would be great, I only need a couple to check point of impact then the rest can be stashed in my daypack (as long as I don't try and take it to Aussie as a carry-on bag without thoroughly cleaning it - my wife tried to kill me after she recovered from the grilling I got from AVsec and it was only one measly 260 round that i'd thought lost on the hill)

----------


## northdude

yea they get a bit funny about finding ammo in luggage boy found a note in his bag after they found a 22lr round in a sweat shirt he borrowed to take away someone was wearing the night before possum shooting  :Sad:

----------


## akaroa1

> Just a box would be great, I only need a couple to check point of impact then the rest can be stashed in my daypack (as long as I don't try and take it to Aussie as a carry-on bag without thoroughly cleaning it - my wife tried to kill me after she recovered from the grilling I got from AVsec and it was only one measly 260 round that i'd thought lost on the hill)


Well there are some here when you come pick up all your other stuff and drop off more jobs

----------


## ChrisW

Early Christmas present to myself. Sako Finnfire II .22lr with Burris Droptine22 3-9x40 scope. 
Hows that for a sweet piece of wood?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mathias

@ChrisW I guess you get first choice on the wood quality aye  :Wink:

----------


## Matt2308

> Early Christmas present to myself. Sako Finnfire II .22lr with Burris Droptine22 3-9x40 scope. 
> Hows that for a sweet piece of wood? 
> Attachment 124972
> Attachment 124973
> Attachment 124974


Very nice indeed. 

I did see a couple in a store in ChCh the other day with similarly patterned stocks. They must be selecting the wood carefully.

----------


## R93

Very, very nice...... For a sicko.... I mean sucko.... Farkk.... Sako

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

That stock reminds me of the last tabby bastard I shot with my plastic ruger.
Damn that is a nice bit of firewood.

----------


## charliehorse

Will you be my Santa @ChrisW ?  Please dont scratch it when you're going done my chimney

----------


## luv2safari

> Early Christmas present to myself. Sako Finnfire II .22lr with Burris Droptine22 3-9x40 scope. 
> Hows that for a sweet piece of wood? 
> Attachment 124972
> Attachment 124973
> Attachment 124974


Nothing like beautiful fiddle-back to get a walnut and blue steel nut excited!!!

Fantastic.  :Wink:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Heres the brno 601 ive just finished fixing up
It had its issues (still dose)
Its been snapped through the wrist and repaired not by me
But is nice and strong its just a shame coz its a nice bit of wood 
Who ever fixed it had re checked it with a knife 
And it looked like shit so a just took it all off and went for the smooth look

Heres what it looked like when I got it



Also turned it from a 1.5-2 inch @100 rifle to a 0.5-1 inch rifle 
By getting the barrel cut to remove pitting and re crown

----------


## charliehorse

That knife job they did is ludacris, not their best work

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> That knife job they did is ludacris, not their best work


Hence the Decision to get rid of all the Checking and go for a smooth finish

----------


## northdude

so you dont like my checkering job  :XD:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> so you dont like my checkering job


Don’t tell me you did that Dunc

----------


## northdude

i did it with a chopstick and a hacksaw blade  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Seriously bra

----------


## FRST

Been keen to get another lever action lately and have been looking at those big loop Marlins. Walked into the GC sale on Saturday to pick one up when I saw this Laminate/Blued 2nd hand one for $600. Weighty, but they’ve got a nice solid feel to them.

----------


## ChrisW

I hope you dont mind, but here are some more photos of the sako .22
With such a nice piece of wood and a factory finish being what it is, I decided to refine it a little bit.
I applied a few coats of light schaftol stock oil, followed by some real fine sandpaper (1500 to 2000g), then rubbed it with a rag and repeated a couple times. Came up pretty good I reckon.

----------


## Marty Henry

What's the other side like, I suspect you are just showing us the good side☺

----------


## ChrisW

@Marty Henry You are right, the other side is just like a stained brown fence paling  :Thumbsup: 
Na, The other side is similarly as pretty. That's all the excuse I need to post more photos.  :Have A Nice Day:  
Will get her out tonight.

----------


## FRST

> @Marty Henry You are right, the other side is just like a stained brown fence paling 
> Na, The other side is similarly as pretty. That's all the excuse I need to post more photos.  
> Will get her out tonight.


That’s one of the best I’ve seen, usually the striping doesn’t get from one end to the other. Impressive.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> @Marty Henry You are right, the other side is just like a stained brown fence paling 
> Na, The other side is similarly as pretty. That's all the excuse I need to post more photos.  
> Will get her out tonight.


Have you shot it yet I'm thinking of a new .22 but although it looks bloody awesome it needs to shoot awesome as well.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChrisW

> Have you shot it yet I'm thinking of a new .22 but although it looks bloody awesome it needs to shoot awesome as well.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


Na haven't shot it yet. Hopefully ill get a chance to this Friday or weekend.
I have no doubt it will shoot great though. They are generally very accurate & have nice triggers. It is of course also covered by Sako's 5 shot sub-moa guarantee.

----------


## ChrisW

@Marty Henry here is the other side.




Here is a right hand side shot of it looking at it from the alternate extreme angle. Its like a tiger eye gem in that is changes with the angle that you look at it and how much light is on it.


Aaand I just thought these pics were pretty sweet  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## FRST

Stunning wood!

----------


## csmiffy

@FRST that's what she said lol
but yes agree. Yup that's bloody nice

----------


## Pauli

Very pretty...

----------


## Tommy

Goddam!

----------


## Marty Henry

Holy shit

----------


## ChrisW

> Holy shit


This was a diamond in the rough. Itd been on display at the last few shows on the rack (shot / sika), looking pretty plain unless the light caught it right. (dont cherry pick guns to display). No one of the several thousand who saw it said I want it.  
Id noticed it and thought it had potential. 
Time came to obtain a .22, traced back serial number , found it was still sitting in inventory, obtained it, schaftold her up and here we are. I didnt actually check any other rifles  :Have A Nice Day: 
There are many stocks that never realise their potential. A couple hours extra finishing can really turn a good stock  into something exceptional.

----------


## HandH

I wonder how this would brush up compared to the Sako...?

----------


## Shearer

Similar to my 85 Hunter 243. There is obviously the odd "special" one out there.

----------


## ChrisW

> Attachment 125266
> I wonder how this would brush up compared to the Sako...?


That looks like it'd come up nicely. Some light oil (not a dark tint) and a smoother finish and im sure itd come out excellent.

----------


## ChrisW

> Similar to my 85 Hunter 243. There is obviously the odd "special" one out there.
> Attachment 125271


Great stock on that one! and you even have the same couch as me (atlas). You appear to have great taste sir.

----------


## norsk

I am in Sweden trying to stalk roe deer but the wind is making a fool out of me.

----------


## Tentman

Hey - thats only one picture, we need a bunch more before its believable!!

----------


## norsk

Here are two cans of sausages.
Dosnt get more Swedish that this!

----------


## MSL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Damn.!

----------


## MSL

I crudely sighted it on on a piece of wood at 60yd with two random brands of ammo, then fired two shots at an 8 gong at 350yd, hitting it on the second shot with 20 hold over, probably a fluke but made me smile anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

I'm not going to muck about
Caliber? 
and
 When is it for sale.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MSL

.308, youll be first to know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

It is considerably lighter than my 85 Bavarian carbine. Has a bloody nice trigger too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bumblefoot

I'm not sure if the wood is walnut and there's sod all blueing left;  but my old 1944 SMLE is now sporting a new Nikon 2-7x Prostaff scope. I've had this rifle since I was about 18 and still love using the 75-year old WW2 vintage lovely old girl! I bet she could tell some stories...... 

I've been trying to suss who made it; but the marks are so worn!

----------


## muzza

My present to me this Christmas - best way to get what you want , eh ?

Mod 69A Winchester .22 from about 1954-57. Oil soaked stock in very good order , no finish on barrel but amazing rifling. All sights present and correct , receiver grooved for scope .

Already apart and in process of being overhauled. Shouldnt be too big a process ;-)

----------


## akaroa1

> Here are two cans of sausages.
> Dosnt get more Swedish that this!


 @norsk Is that a traditional Swedish christmas dinner ?

It makes me slightly sick thinking about the rubbish that goes into canned sausage !
Are you having a white Christmas ?
Or has the novelty of snow worn off 

Cheers

----------


## Frodo

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That scope suits it perfectly.

----------


## HandH

Treated myself to mounting the Leupy 2-7 (courtesy of @oxfarmer) on the Win M70 mid 50s Super Grade, seems to be a good match. Think the stock is a Reinhart Fajen, anyone recognise the rifle -  I picked it up about 15 years ago sold on behalf through Reloaders?

----------


## erniec

That is very nice

Sent from my SM-J530Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

damn that is nice!

----------


## Spitfire

> Treated myself to mounting the Leupy 2-7 (courtesy of @oxfarmer) on the Win M70 mid 50s Super Grade, seems to be a good match. Think the stock is a Reinhart Fajen, anyone recognise the rifle -  I picked it Attachment 126871Attachment 126872up about 15 years ago sold on behalf through Reloaders?


Beautiful timber on that rifle.
All of mine are plastic or carbon stocked, but Im developing a walnut and blue obsession which is going to get expensive.

----------


## Tommy

Good god that is exquisite

----------


## Beavis

> My present to me this Christmas - best way to get what you want , eh ?
> 
> Mod 69A Winchester .22 from about 1954-57. Oil soaked stock in very good order , no finish on barrel but amazing rifling. All sights present and correct , receiver grooved for scope .
> 
> Already apart and in process of being overhauled. Shouldnt be too big a process ;-)
> 
> Attachment 126847
> 
> Attachment 126848


I inherited one of these. Nice old guns. Very accurate.

----------


## Tentman

> My present to me this Christmas - best way to get what you want , eh ?
> 
> Mod 69A Winchester .22 from about 1954-57. Oil soaked stock in very good order , no finish on barrel but amazing rifling. All sights present and correct , receiver grooved for scope .
> 
> Already apart and in process of being overhauled. Shouldnt be too big a process ;-)


Nice - good to see Santa being good to Santa haha.  We'll require a report on how it shoots . . .

----------


## muzza

Scraped the finish off the stock today - had to escape the wifes rellies - and made inroads into removing the old oil with a heat gun. Hope to reassemble tomorrow and check it for accuracy - if it isnt raining . Progressing well so far.

----------


## norsk

Sig P-210 6 T

9x19mm Parabellum.
I have shot a 6" 7 shot group with this at 100m from a rest on a frosty Morning.One of the world's most accurate center fire pistols and pretty much an example of Swiss firearms perfection.

----------


## Southcity

> Sig P-210 6 T
> 
> 9x19mm Parabellum.
> I have shot a 6" 7 shot group with this at 100m from a rest on a frosty Morning.One of the world's most accurate center fire pistols and pretty much an example of Swiss firearms perfection.


Back in the 90's I lived in Switzerland. Had a young family back then but still wanted to keep doing something with firearms. So I joined a small country  pistol club.  I managed to secure my pistol license and started action shooting. 
I bought a Sig 226 and spent some great Saturdays shooting with a group of guys that really took me in as there only 'English speaker'. I managed to learn all the commands in German and enjoyed it very much.
Getting to my point, all the top shooters at the club used the Sig 210. Handling a 210 compared to a 226 was like comparing a Sauer 90 with a Sauer 100. They are one of the slickest precision pistols I have had the pleasure to shoot.

----------


## Lucky

> I am in Sweden trying to stalk roe deer but the wind is making a fool out of me.


Fuck that looks good , more pics needed on that one

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Here’s my new muzzle loader 
Check out that for timber

----------


## ROKTOY

> My present to me this Christmas - best way to get what you want , eh ?
> 
> Mod 69A Winchester .22 from about 1954-57. Oil soaked stock in very good order , no finish on barrel but amazing rifling. All sights present and correct , receiver grooved for scope .
> 
> Already apart and in process of being overhauled. Shouldnt be too big a process ;-)


I have a 67A single shot, very nice timber. Yours should tidy up very nicely.

----------


## muzza

heres a couple of pics of the stock so far - scraped off the old varnish , couple of hours total with a heat gun to de-oil the wrist area , sanded to 600 grit , raised and filled the pores by wet sanding , 5 coats of Tru-oil , flatted off last coat with 0000 steel wool. Probably another 5 coats to go ....

Didnt raise any dents or sand out any scratches - wanted to refinish , not restore. Those bumps and marks are all history and god knows we have lost enough of that this year.....

The metal work is de-blued , polished and waiting rust blueing later in the month .





interesting project for a quiet time of the year

----------


## HandH

@muzza that truly warms the heart. Something special about good American black walnut when it’s treated well.

----------


## ChrisW

I acquired this new un-fired vintage Tikka M55 in .243.
I believe it was manufactured somewhere between 1975 & 1979. 
Interesting rifle. Made when Tikka was independent of Sako. No plastic anywhere on this one.

----------


## Frodo

> I acquired this new un-fired vintage Tikka M55 in .243.
> I believe it was manufactured somewhere between 1975 & 1979. 
> Interesting rifle. Made when Tikka was independent of Sako. No plastic anywhere on this one.
> 
> Attachment 128377
> Attachment 128378
> Attachment 128379
> Attachment 128380


You lucky prick!!!

----------


## MSL

Pretty sure he told everyone it was in stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

> I acquired this new un-fired vintage Tikka M55 in .243.
> I believe it was manufactured somewhere between 1975 & 1979. 
> Interesting rifle. Made when Tikka was independent of Sako. No plastic anywhere on this one.
> 
> Attachment 128377
> Attachment 128378
> Attachment 128379
> Attachment 128380


Very nice rifle and I'm not doubting its age
But were  zip lock bags around in 1979 ?
Time flys

----------


## ChrisW

> Very nice rifle and I'm not doubting its age
> But were  zip lock bags around in 1979 ?
> Time flys


Lol good question . According to google they were invented in 1968

----------


## Southcity

> I acquired this new un-fired vintage Tikka M55 in .243.
> I believe it was manufactured somewhere between 1975 & 1979. 
> Interesting rifle. Made when Tikka was independent of Sako. No plastic anywhere on this one.
> 
> Attachment 128377
> Attachment 128378
> Attachment 128379
> Attachment 128380


I bought one of these new in 1979. I thought I was the bees knees. Finding one NIB in 2020 is exceptional. Well done. Nice rifle. I bet it will shoot well.

----------


## jakewire

Beautiful rifle Chris, had one in 308 many many years ago, foolishly sold it on, as we did.

----------


## Husky1600

I bought my Tikka in '76, a 22.250, looked exactly like that. All these years later, it still shoots .75moa, great rifles, have fun.

----------


## Sideshow

Wow is that box survived all that time?

----------


## ChrisW

> Wow is that box survived all that time?


Yep it’s the original box

----------


## Sideshow

> Yep it’s the original box


What other skeletons are in that cupboard  :Wink:

----------


## Beavis

Husky 1600 in 30/06. Picked it up just before the lockdown.

----------


## 57jl

got any lefthand ones still in the closet

----------


## Frodo

> Husky 1600 in 30/06. Picked it up just before the lockdown. 
> 
> Attachment 135322


 @Beavis are you going to run it with just the irons? 

If you do manage to shoot it with irons, I'd be keen to know how it performs. Bought one myself recently (also in 30-06). Won't be able to test it out for a while.

----------


## Sideshow

Well hello @Frodo where you been?

----------


## Beavis

> @Beavis are you going to run it with just the irons? 
> 
> If you do manage to shoot it with irons, I'd be keen to know how it performs. Bought one myself recently (also in 30-06). Won't be able to test it out for a while.


No I'll put a scope on it unless I can find some swanky euro mounts that will allow a return to zero.

----------


## raydafish



----------


## raydafish

heres a couple of old girls for you

top, no4 mk1* longbranch

bottom, no5 mk1  bsa carbine

----------


## Sarvo

> Well hello @Frodo where you been?


Shagging Sheep I heard :-)

----------


## Sarvo

> No I'll put a scope on it unless I can find some swanky euro mounts that will allow a return to zero.


Looks great !!!
Whats recoil like on 30-06 
Never fired one myself

----------


## McNotty

The old man got lucky years ago, shitty old Parker Hale and a broken pump action shottie got stolen when our house got burgled. Ended up with this beautiful Sako .270 from insurance. Always remember the store owner when we picked it up, saying he'd have kept it for himself if he hadn't unpackaged it the day we picked it up. Taken hundreds of deer and still going strong with the original 2.5 - 8x VXIII 25 years later

----------


## Mathias

@McNotty what caliber?

----------


## McNotty

> @McNotty what caliber?


Edited post, mighty poo seventy. Shit I had some good ear ringers over the years. Bloody cannons that they are.

----------


## erniec

> Looks great !!!
> Whats recoil like on 30-06 
> Never fired one myself


30-06 Recoil is ok.
Noticeable when sighting in etc but manageable.
Shooting animals don't feel a thing. 
Stock fit helps.
Always thought 270 worse.

----------


## jakewire

> Husky 1600 in 30/06. Picked it up just before the lockdown. 
> 
> Attachment 135322


I have a spare sight protector for that model if you would like it.
Probably 1640 by the look of the barrel length.
My two are made in 57 [30 06]  and 63 [9.3x62].
 I'd get another in a heart beat, great well made rifles and accurate to boot, some trigger work needed if your as finiky as me but not really needed.
pm me if you would like the protector.

----------


## Lucky

Just cause I’m bored at home so gave some stuff a oil up

----------


## Shearer

All good apart from the crocs.

----------


## Marty Henry

> I have a spare sight protector for that model if you would like it.
> Probably 1640 by the look of the barrel length.
> My two are made in 57 [30 06]  and 63 [9.3x62].
>  I'd get another in a heart beat, great well made rifles and accurate to boot, some trigger work needed if your as finiky as me but not really needed.
> pm me if you would like the protector.


 @jakewire If Beavis doesn't want that front sight protector can I grab it

----------


## Frodo

> Just cause I’m bored at home so gave some stuff a oil up 
> Attachment 136961


Damn you!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Hutch

> All good apart from the crocs.


Socks and crocs!

----------


## jakewire

@Marty Henry
Sure can

----------


## gimp

> Husky 1600 in 30/06. Picked it up just before the lockdown. 
> 
> Attachment 135322


I need one of these for a wild cattle rifle

----------


## jakewire

We could discuss mine, it's had a bit of work done eg recoil pad fitted and bedded by Jim Carlson, I have another one in mind.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I need one of these for a wild cattle rifle


45/70 my dude!

----------


## gimp

> 45/70 my dude!


.30-06 was good enough for Papa Hemingway in Africa

----------


## Tentman

30-06's slightly bigger cousins are great too, 8mm-06, 35 Whelan and 9.3x62  (a yank/kraut cross, full yank and purebred Kraut) - authoritative would be the word, now watch some bugger come along and politise that!!

----------


## Marty Henry

> I need one of these for a wild cattle rifle


You would be much better off with a stopping rifle check out Forgotton weapons.

----------


## Tommy

> .30-06 was good enough for Papa Hemingway in Africa


7x57 was good enough for Walter KJ Bell  :Wink:

----------


## jakewire

Any advance on Massai with a shield and a spear.

----------


## ChrisW

I got a new Tikka T3x Forest in 6.5x55. Pretty piece of wood. Haven't put any oil or anything on this.

----------


## chainsaw

Aye, that’s very nice stock

----------


## Frodo

@jakewire 

Could you please post some pics of your Husky? I need some ideas.

----------


## jakewire

Sure 
 Husqvarna 1640 manufactured  1963. In 9.3x62  Finished project. 


30 06 manufactured 1957, is currently working in progress but can photo where I am with it  tomorrow if you like.

----------


## Steve123

> Sure 
>  Husqvarna 1640 manufactured  1963. In 9.3x62  Finished project. 
> Attachment 140478
> 
> 30 06 manufactured 1957, is currently working in progress but can photo where I am with it  tomorrow if you like.


A photo would be good

----------


## Frodo

> Sure 
>  Husqvarna 1640 manufactured  1963. In 9.3x62  Finished project. 
> Attachment 140478
> 
> 30 06 manufactured 1957, is currently working in progress but can photo where I am with it  tomorrow if you like.


Holy cow!! That stock is awesome. 

Yep, keen to see your 30-06.

----------


## chainsaw

> Sure 
>  Husqvarna 1640 manufactured  1963. In 9.3x62  Finished project. 
> Attachment 140478
> 
> 30 06 manufactured 1957, is currently working in progress but can photo where I am with it  tomorrow if you like.


Stunning

----------


## ChrisW

> Sure 
>  Husqvarna 1640 manufactured  1963. In 9.3x62  Finished project. 
> Attachment 140478
> 
> 30 06 manufactured 1957, is currently working in progress but can photo where I am with it  tomorrow if you like.


Real clean looking lines on that rifle, and a very beautiful stock. I likey.

----------


## jakewire

@Frodo
1957, Thirty Aught Six, Bedded and Sissy pad put on, going to clean up the stock next,would have preferred to show afterwards but never mind..

Shoots very well, sighting in at 100 meters from 25m start, walking it up.

----------


## MSL

Sighted in the irons yesterday, then rung the gong three from three at 200.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frodo

> @Frodo
> 1957, Thirty Aught Six, Bedded and Sissy pad put on, going to clean up the stock next,would have preferred to show afterwards but never mind..
> Attachment 140643
> Shoots very well, sighting in at 100 meters from 25m start, walking it up.
> Attachment 140644


Looks mint @jakewire. What sort of ring/base system are you running on it? 

How do you find shooting a large objective scope with a stock with that much drop in it? 

That stock looks pretty sweet already. My one's all dinged up, and I'm hesitant refinishing it when it'll just get banged up anyway.

----------


## garyp

Have got a spare front wood bit free if you want it.

----------


## MSL

> Have got a spare front wood bit free if you want it.


For a sako A2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## garyp

Yes.

----------


## stevodog

Husky 1640 in 6.5 x 55.
Thanks to Graeme Champion for importing and keeping these guns in circulation.

----------


## northdude

Can never get enough of the king of calibers :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ChrisW

Got a little fallow with the Tikka Forest 6.5x55

----------


## jakewire

> Looks mint @jakewire. What sort of ring/base system are you running on it? 
> 
> How do you find shooting a large objective scope with a stock with that much drop in it? 
> 
> That stock looks pretty sweet already. My one's all dinged up, and I'm hesitant refinishing it when it'll just get banged up anyway.


 @Frodo
weaver steel bases and these rings,https://www.burrisoptics.com/mountin...tactical-rings
 look like shit but the lightest set I own, haven't been off that leica through three rifles and have never moved
Pm me if you are after more info , don't wish to clutter up a great thread.

----------


## jakewire

@stevodog
Beautiful, Rather Jealous

----------


## stevodog

Your dirty 06 looks the goods. Ill get it bedded and the trigger worked some time. I've got a 640 in 8 x 57 as well. They shoot as good as anything. Poor man's merkel

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## csmiffy

what scope did you end up using Ryan?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Kahles Helia Ct 3-9

----------


## Frodo

> Attachment 141363
> Attachment 141364
> Attachment 141365


What's the fore end tip made of? Ebony?

----------


## jakewire

Thats a good looking rifle Ryan, what are the details please.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> What's the fore end tip made of? Ebony?


Yes ebony forend and grip cap

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Thats a good looking rifle Ryan, what are the details please.


Custom build 375 H&H on a P14. Im actually not sure who built it but was a NZ build. Shoots the 270 speer awesome once I mastered the recoil!

----------


## jakewire

Excellent,  hopefully you'll get up to the next big bore shoot.

----------


## Smartie

Picked up this today Sako Finnfire P94S .22.

Described as mint, I'd have to say it is with no flaws I dont think it's ever been removed from its stock - I'm certainly happy.


The previous owner had been given it by his father as a 12 year old boy and had done the odd bit of bit of plinking.
My kids are at an age now where they are keen on looking for pests, one day it will be theirs.
The bluing is nice, even high use areas like the bolt handle.
I havent shot it yet, it came with a Weaver 2.5 - 7 x 36 that will be fine for now but will likely look for somthing a bit nicer.






He even produced a suppressor for it.
Once I saw the original box and instructions I was happy that this was a clean little rifle.

----------


## JustKiddin

Fantastic find @Smartie  You've done well there.

----------


## northdude

That's a perfect set up did the guy trade up to a jw15

----------


## #the creeper

Hey all. After posting some pics of my 7x57, I thought I would share a few more pics

CZ 223 FS, 1:9 twist.


And it's big brother in 6.5x55 FS

----------


## Preacher

Nice.  That 6.5x55 makes my pants twitch a good bit

----------


## northdude

2 nice old school cals

----------


## Micky Duck

> Picked up this today Sako Finnfire P94S .22.
> 
> Described as mint, I'd have to say it is with no flaws I dont think it's ever been removed from its stock - I'm certainly happy.
> 
> 
> The previous owner had been given it by his father as a 12 year old boy and had done the odd bit of bit of plinking.
> My kids are at an age now where they are keen on looking for pests, one day it will be theirs.
> The bluing is nice, even high use areas like the bolt handle.
> I havent shot it yet, it came with a Weaver 2.5 - 7 x 36 that will be fine for now but will likely look for somthing a bit nicer.
> ...


they are great suppressors...open it up and check it doesnt still have the thread protector stored inside it,as mine did..thus I got two when purchased rifle.

----------


## HandH

[ATTACH]

----------


## stevodog

Too pretty to use

----------


## HandH

> Too pretty to use


Yup need to get it out acquire some rust spots and bruises... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Lucky

@HandH , shit that's brand new , I used one of those in the late eighties for quite a few years in 7 x 57

----------


## HandH

> @HandH , shit that's brand new , I used one of those in the late eighties for quite a few years in 7 x 57


I remember seeing one late eighties/early nineties in Reloaders in 6.5x55 I think (might have been 7x57), still regret not buying it. Cheers, Charlie

----------


## Friwi

I killed my first coyote with one of these :-)

----------


## Shootm

Finally got around to knocking something over with my MK1 Ruger 7x57

----------


## mawzer308

Nice Ross, still looking for a decent 7x57 aka .275 Rigby

----------


## MSL

> Finally got around to knocking something over with my MK1 Ruger 7x57
> 
> Attachment 144607
> Attachment 144608


Nice, is that the same scope and ring it came with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Yep its a good round that 7X57 still can up there with these snowflake rounds of today bet its kill more elephants to :XD:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 144439Attachment 144440Attachment 144441Attachment 144442Attachment 144443[ATTACH]


Lovely looking rifle, but I cant stand that pattern checkering  :Sick:

----------


## Northman_83

> Lovely looking rifle, but I cant stand that pattern checkering



If that is a Long action Win 70, with a short magazine... you have one of the slickest and fastest rifles ever made in 222/223.
Long action, short magazine Win 70s where heavily used in competition because of that. Short and super fast bolt manipulation and nearly impossible to bind up.

Bomb proof trigger is major plus.

----------


## Shootm

> Nice, is that the same scope and ring it came with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Just load some rounds and go shoot s@#t is the way  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> If that is a Long action Win 70, with a short magazine... you have one of the slickest and fastest rifles ever made in 222/223.
> Long action, short magazine Win 70s where heavily used in competition because of that. Short and super fast bolt manipulation and nearly impossible to bind up.
> 
> Bomb proof trigger is major plus.


Yep I know :X X:  But I still dont like the pattern of the checkering! One has nothing to do with the other :On Fire:  :Blah:

----------


## csmiffy

> Yep I know But I still dont like the pattern of the checkering! One has nothing to do with the other


better than the basic lightweight M70 that came out the same time. Featherweight style stock is usually darker and looks far less agricultural.
Got a Lightweight 70 243 albut identical to the one @dannyb had. always liked the featherweight stock better

----------


## Lucky

> I remember seeing one late eighties/early nineties in Reloaders in 6.5x55 I think (might have been 7x57), still regret not buying it. Cheers, Charlie


Yep brought mine from reloaders  in about 88

----------


## HandH

Bugger, sorry about duplicate photos can’t seem to delete the double ups

----------


## Lucky

Very nice indeed

----------


## HandH

So deleted previous post with double up photos. American walnut. Rediscovered the NECG aperture sight which is a neat bit of kit, but Leupy 4x fits well too, eye relief a bit of a stretch.

----------


## Preacher

Ohhhh.....*wanking noises*

----------


## Friwi

You can get an extended base to move the scope a bit further back

----------


## HandH

> You can get an extended base to move the scope a bit further back


Ahh, but then the objective bell would touch folding rear sight. I’m a bit of a ‘stock crawler’ and the Leupy has just enough eye relief. It ain’t broke...If it was an issue a straight tube scope eg 1.5-5x would be a option. But the 4x just seems right. Charlie

----------


## bluebaiter222

> Ohhhh.....*wanking noises*


That fore end schnabel could just about be construed as a helmet!

----------


## HandH

> That fore end schnabel could just about be construed as a helmet!


Surely Alex Henry the respected Scottish gunmaker is turning in his grave having his style of forend tip described in such a manner haha

----------


## HandH

So got my Sako formerly known as ex police 222 (barrel poked) rebarreled by Allen Carr. Arrived today, looks goood. CZ 223 9 twist take off.

----------


## northdude

> So deleted previous post with double up photos. American walnut. Rediscovered the NECG aperture sight which is a neat bit of kit, but Leupy 4x fits well too, eye relief a bit of a stretch.Attachment 144671Attachment 144670Attachment 144669Attachment 144672


What's the groove at the end of the friend for

----------


## northdude

Fukn spell thing forend

----------


## HandH

> What's the groove at the end of the friend for


The groove on the Alex Henry forend tip is debated - but most likely explanation is for resting on shooting sticks in classical Highland stalking fashion.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Ahh, but then the objective bell would touch folding rear sight. I’m a bit of a ‘stock crawler’ and the Leupy has just enough eye relief. It ain’t broke...If it was an issue a straight tube scope eg 1.5-5x would be a option. But the 4x just seems right. Charlie


if you can find one of the M8 4x that are 300ish MM long it will fix your issue at both ends. yours looks like my middle sized one... the 300MM one has larger eye piece end too.
that is VERY tidy rifle.....

----------


## Raging Bull

Marlin 1895G 45/70 w/ VX3 2.5-8.0 x 36

----------


## Hunter_Nick

BSA Regent .222 
Recent purchase, just in the process of a quick tidy up. Done a heap of work and the barrel is tired, so going to re-barrel to .222 or my favourite- 6x45

----------


## Tentman

@Hunter_Nick - is that the BSA from Kaikoura H&F ??  I looked at one done like that a long time ago there . . . if it is the same one I'd shoot it first, the barrel looked like it'd shoot to me . . . .

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> @Hunter_Nick - is that the BSA from Kaikoura H&F ??  I looked at one done like that a long time ago there . . . if it is the same one I'd shoot it first, the barrel looked like it'd shoot to me . . . .


  It sure is. I was down that way a week or so ago and just couldn’t resist. I think a lot of guys wouldn’t like the stock carving but I actually like it. I bet it was someone’s pride and joy at some time. I’ll give it time to see how it goes, it’s already put some meat in the freezer for me!

----------


## FRST

Bought this off the auction catalogue last weekend for the barrel, but now that Ive seen it I dont think Ill break it up. Eddystone P14 .303 sporter conversion by BSA. This thing probably cost someone a bunch of cash back in the day with wraparound chequering, barrel sling swivel, schnabel etc. Barrels still got plenty of sharp rifling, and the best thing is that it was only $80. Pretty sure its the cheapest centrefire  Ive ever bought.

----------


## Tahr

> Bought this off the auction catalogue last weekend for the barrel, but now that I’ve seen it I don’t think I’ll break it up. Eddystone P14 .303 sporter conversion by BSA. This thing probably cost someone a bunch of cash back in the day with wraparound chequering, barrel sling swivel, schnabel etc. Barrels still got plenty of sharp rifling, and the best thing is that it was only $80. Pretty sure it’s the cheapest centrefire  I’ve ever bought.
> Attachment 154500
> Attachment 154497


I will give you $100. There's a quick $20 for you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## FRST

> I will give you $100. There's a quick $20 for you


Haha tempting!

----------


## Micky Duck

that is a bargain...they still sort after ....will be interesting to see just how well it shoots for you.

----------


## ROKTOY

Tahr bet me to it, but if he falls through let me know...

----------


## Tussock

> Bought this off the auction catalogue last weekend for the barrel, but now that Ive seen it I dont think Ill break it up. Eddystone P14 .303 sporter conversion by BSA. This thing probably cost someone a bunch of cash back in the day with wraparound chequering, barrel sling swivel, schnabel etc. Barrels still got plenty of sharp rifling, and the best thing is that it was only $80. Pretty sure its the cheapest centrefire  Ive ever bought.
> Attachment 154500
> Attachment 154497


That is gorgeous.  Daylight robbery.

----------


## Tahr

I shot goats with a 303 when I was a kid but for deer I skipped the 303 and went straight to a .222. Have had a hankering recently to own a nice classic 303 and go retro for a bit. Actually it was the NZDA hunting museum pieces that got me thinking about it. Then this.

----------


## Micky Duck

did you catch episode of NZ Hunter when they took Tararua Hunter up hill and Willie shot deer with his old 303???? was rather priceless .

----------


## norsk

> Bought this off the auction catalogue last weekend for the barrel, but now that I’ve seen it I don’t think I’ll break it up. Eddystone P14 .303 sporter conversion by BSA. This thing probably cost someone a bunch of cash back in the day with wraparound chequering, barrel sling swivel, schnabel etc. Barrels still got plenty of sharp rifling, and the best thing is that it was only $80. Pretty sure it’s the cheapest centrefire  I’ve ever bought.
> Attachment 154500
> Attachment 154497


I think I used to own that.

I bought it from Paulus Manders in CHCH in 2005.
I sold it to a young hunter on the condition that if he ever wanted rid of it,it came back to me.

The little fucker  traded it on a T3 a few months later.

----------


## caberslash

> I think I used to own that.
> 
> I bought it from Paulus Manders in CHCH in 2005.
> I sold it to a young hunter on the condition that if he ever wanted rid of it,it came back to me.
> 
> The little fucker  traded it on a T3 a few months later.


Hopefully a happy reunion can take place.

----------


## csmiffy

Good one.
Drilled for a side scope mount not on the top?
With the original profile mag it's one of the a-c models.
If it has a bsa barrel it's a C I think.
Looks good
@Norse that's pretty crap really.

----------


## stevodog

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/marketpl...ing/2886096863

Not mine but drooling

----------


## Tussock

Bought a BSA CF2 .308 off a forum member a while back for $450. Barrel good, blueing not bad.

The stock was in worse shape than the sale implied, with a fair bit of "accurizing" which was clearly not done by a gunsmith. Fair for the price and you need that money for the next rifle.  Perfect for yours truly. 

Perfect because I got a call yesterday to say I have a brand new original stock for it.  

Not everyone loves a CF2 as its the broke cousin of the real BSAs

But if you are a physically big dude and you want to shoot open sights, try one for fit. The sights align perfectly for me.  Fits like a glove with perfect sight alignment every time. 

Now I just need a sight hood and to take the bases off and I have my fast shooting open sight 308. Sako Battue style. 

Pics to follow.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Bought a BSA CF2 .308 off a forum member a while back for $450. Barrel good, blueing not bad.
> 
> The stock was in worse shape than the sale implied, with a fair bit of "accurizing" which was clearly not done by a gunsmith. Fair for the price and you need that money for the next rifle.  Perfect for yours truly. 
> 
> Perfect because I got a call yesterday to say I have a brand new original stock for it.  
> 
> Not everyone loves a CF2 as its the broke cousin of the real BSAs
> 
> But if you are a physically big dude and you want to shoot open sights, try one for fit. The sights align perfectly for me.  Fits like a glove with perfect sight alignment every time. 
> ...


Owned a CF2 in .308. First centre fire scoped rifle I had. Traded it for a Brno 601 in .308. No regrets. Regret trading the Brno though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucky

> Bought this off the auction catalogue last weekend for the barrel, but now that Ive seen it I dont think Ill break it up. Eddystone P14 .303 sporter conversion by BSA. This thing probably cost someone a bunch of cash back in the day with wraparound chequering, barrel sling swivel, schnabel etc. Barrels still got plenty of sharp rifling, and the best thing is that it was only $80. Pretty sure its the cheapest centrefire  Ive ever bought.
> Attachment 154500
> Attachment 154497


Stole  it !

----------


## Tussock

The stock I just got is varnished and brand new from factory. Never been on a rifle.  Been in a cupboard for nearly 40 years.

----------


## Tahr

> The stock I just got is varnished and brand new from factory. Never been on a rifle.  Been in a cupboard for nearly 40 years.


Some of them had a really nice dark stain and varnished finish to them. Other were quite blond and not so nice.

----------


## Tussock

> Some of them had a really nice dark stain and varnished finish to them. Other were quite blond and not so nice.


This is the latter.  The one that's broken has been re-finished and is nicer except for the broken bits.  



Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Man what I would give to buy my  CF2 stutzen back  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  @Fireflite was it you I sold it too?

I've done some dumb s**t in my life

----------


## Tussock

> Man what I would give to buy my  CF2 stutzen back    @Fireflite was it you I sold it too?
> 
> I've done some dumb s**t in my life 
> Attachment 155244


I did not even know they existed. 

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fireflite

> Man what I would give to buy my  CF2 stutzen back    @Fireflite was it you I sold it too?
> 
> I've done some dumb s**t in my life 
> Attachment 155244


Hi @Ryan_Songhurst yes it was me. It's a fantastic -1/2 shooter with old Corelokt. It's had a bit of a tart up with different rings and period scope.
Will load a pic if I can find one!

----------


## Fireflite

> Hi  @Ryan_Songhurst yes it was me. It's a fantastic -1/2 shooter with old Corelokt. It's had a bit of a tart up with different rings and period scope.
> Will load a pic if I can find one!


 @Ryan_Songhurst don't know how to link it but I loaded pic's on this thread a while back #470

----------


## rockland

Nice rifle Fireflite

scroll down to post #470
https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....2/index32.html

----------


## Tussock

Can't post photos. Chiphone won't let me.  

Got the new stock on the old CF2 and it looks like new. Slightly scuffed new, but it's shiny. 

Genuinely delighted with this rifle.  The stock shape is such that when I pull it up to the shoulder the open sights are perfectly aligned. Need to load some round nose 308. 

Looks sharp with bases removed. Just need a front sight hood.  

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tussock

Minus scope and mounts I think this thing comes into its own. This thing it seriously fun to shoot, for me anyway. Plinked all my 308 already. 

Everyone is happy because the old stock found a very happy new owner who is very proud of her "rifle".

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

Get them into when they are young

----------


## Lucky

Finally arrived , mounted the scope today , be interesting to see how it shoots

----------


## Dreamer

> Finally arrived , mounted the scope today , be interesting to see how it shoots 
> Attachment 155481


Yes! Real gun porn! Looks fantastic 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

Bergara B14 timber in 375 H&H, nice wood and the fit is pretty good also. Shoots fairly well, as shown. Hornady 300gr DGX and Federal 270gr shooting 1.25inch groups at 100yds.

----------


## HandH

If you’re stuck and need some solids I might be able to help, but not much routine use locally.... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tiroahunta

My latest edition wood n blue....

A Henry 45/70 in unfired, just taken the tags off, virgin state...



...is now not a virgin and being blooded as well. A story to follow with that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pav

My latest acquisition - Husqvarna 1600 in 6.5x55
Topped it off with a Leupold M8 4x compact.
Good companion for my Sako Vixen and Forester, next on the wishlist a BSA...

----------


## Steelisreal

This thread hasn't had much love for some time. Thanks @Pav for kicking it back to life. That rifle looks well sorted to go hunting - is that what you're intending to do with it?
 @Lucky - has there been a range report, load development or tales of hunting prowess with that beautiful rifle that I've somehow missed? 
 @mawzer308 - you got some big rabbits with a mean streak up your way? Has the 375 put down a charging beast or filled the freezer yet?

----------


## mawzer308

Shot a few Sika and goats with the 375 h&h, works pretty well.

----------


## FRST

Had this a while but it never gets old.

----------


## john m

I just need to get more ammo,I think it may have gone up a bit.

----------


## Waldo Peens

Tidy older Ruger M77 in classic 7x57 Mauser (or .257 Rigby if you prefer).
Delighted to have it in the collection!

----------


## Lucky

> I just need to get more ammo,I think it may have gone up a bit.
> Attachment 185234
> Attachment 185236


I have the identical box of RWS at home in 7 x 64

----------


## csmiffy

> Tidy older Ruger M77 in classic 7x57 Mauser (or .257 Rigby if you prefer).
> Delighted to have it in the collection!
> 
> Attachment 185391Attachment 185392


Saw one of those in Rangoon on retardme.
Same one perhaps? I did have some fun tokens and eyed that up but just a little out of the budget

----------


## Sideshow

> Had this a while but it never gets old.Attachment 184808


 @FRST could you take a pic please through the scope. Thanks just interested what that looks like.

----------


## Waldo Peens

@csmiffy, that's  the one  :Wink:

----------


## 2ndSouthCanterbury

Nice Husky,I have its twin, but I put a 90's swaro on it.
Shoots very well with n560 and eldx 140's.
Did you get it from Graeme up New Plymouth?

----------


## Pav

> Nice Husky,I have its twin, but I put a 90's swaro on it.
> Shoots very well with n560 and eldx 140's.
> Did you get it from Graeme up New Plymouth?


Yep got it from Graeme Champion...shoots well with 130gr Norma that I have a few boxes of tucked away and then will move onto hand loading. @Steelisreal yep that's the plan, hopefully get it onto a few animals next year.

----------


## FRST

Just picked up this CZ99 17hmr for my boys, we've needed something a bit more capable for a while now. Lovely deep polished bluing on these and decent wood. Came with 190 rounds too which was a nice bonus.

----------


## muzza

Savage Sporter .22RF from late 1930's - when Savage made damn fine rifles and had a great reputation for accurate .22s

This one has Sold From Service stampings so was a Home Guard firearm during WW11.

----------


## Sideshow

Not to hard finding when that one was made lol :Thumbsup:

----------


## muzza

They started making them in 1916 or so , right through to the 1950s. I also have an early one with different stock profile and sights , but the same level of workmanship and accuracy. Made by craftsmen who took pride in their work.

----------


## 300_BLK

1990’s manufacture model 70 XTR in 7mm Rem Mag

----------


## csmiffy

> They started making them in 1916 or so , right through to the 1950s. I also have an early one with different stock profile and sights , but the same level of workmanship and accuracy. Made by craftsmen who took pride in their work.


Got an old savage rifle I repurposed years ago.
Mag was rooted and gave it to a guy that badly needed one.
If you know where one is I might be interested

----------


## Micky Duck

> Attachment 186555
> 
> 1990’s manufacture model 70 XTR in 7mm Rem Mag


man I wish someone would hurry up and buy that.....brings tears to my eyes as is a dead ringer for what my old .270 was when got her new.....and no I wont buy it,have another 7mm mag (heavy barrel rem 700)here that is awesome rifle and is going to be on market soon enough.

----------


## nor-west

Kimber 7/08



Remington 6mm

----------


## FRST

I like the dark walnut that alot of Kimbers come with, very nice.

----------


## JLF

My faithful hunting companion: Remington 700 BDL Custom DeLuxe Cal .338 Winchester Magnum

----------


## Inder

> Man what I would give to buy my  CF2 stutzen back    @Fireflite was it you I sold it too?
> 
> I've done some dumb s**t in my life 
> Attachment 155244


What a gorgeous beauty .. 

What make is that knife?

----------


## nor-west

A rare beauty. Jongmans .223 original Mab barrel slow twist but fast and very accurate with up to 55 grain projectiles. 



Now has a Stainless 1/8 barrel just as accurate with any projectile up to 65 game king.

----------


## Dicko

Norwest, 
One presently on UG with original octagonal tube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nor-west

@Dicko, is that 3k they want? Better get mine up for sale.

----------


## thatguy

> Here's another neat rifle, a South Africa Trophy bring-back from the Boer war. The bust is of a Boer general 'De la Rey' and this was probably one of his men's rifles. As to who carved it? Who knows. The other side has a list of battles the user was involved in.


Just been gawking over this thread. @FRST would you happen to still own that rifle?

----------


## FRST

We sure do

----------


## Inder

> What a gorgeous beauty .. 
> 
> What make is that knife?


 @Ryan_Songhurst

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> @Ryan_Songhurst


It's a custom knife made by Willy Knives in Uruguay

----------


## Inder

> It's a custom knife made by Willy Knives in Uruguay


Thanks Ryan. Beautiful knife.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## JohnDuxbury

Another one of my projects, a new stock for my old Winchester 70 fwt in .30/06. To me the Winchester model 70 was always the handsomest of rifles. She always shot well, any weight of bullet into exactly an inch group. This rifle has always been lucky which is very important in a hunting rifle. She still has to get a horn or ebony black foreend tip. Or maybe I'll leave it. Not sure...
Plainly I have gone old school here. Obviously all the fleur de Lises will make shooting deer easier.

----------


## jakewire

That @JohnDuxbury, is beautifull.

----------


## Copelli

[QUOTE=JohnDuxbury;1290119]Another one of my projects, a new stock for my old Winchester 70 fwt in .30/06. To me the Winchester model 70 was always the handsomest of rifles. She always shot well, any weight of bullet into exactly an inch group. This rifle has always been lucky which is very important in a hunting rifle. She still has to get a horn or ebony black foreend tip. Or maybe I'll leave it. Not sure...
Plainly I have gone old school here. Obviously all the fleur de Lises will make shooting deer easier. 


Now that John Duxbury is just LUVERLEY!!

And a very good point about this rifle being 'lucky'. Some just are, and some just aren't eh.

----------


## akaroa1

New old walnut and blued steel

Winchester 1885 Winder Musket 22 LR 
Second variation high wall 1912 production with coil main spring 
Krag windage gauge rear sights
Unertl 8x 1" objective target scope with medium cross hairs 
Barrel lined by Din Collings  in 2012

A couple of minor issues to be sorted to make it a perfect vintage target and small game rifle

----------


## akaroa1

This rifle and scope package had a short working holiday with me a few years ago
I repaired a couple of small faults and had the joy of getting it all going reasonably well 
Range shot it a bit and even shot a hare that wandered through my 100m range one day

But it went back to its owner and was definately not for sale
There was still a serious problem to solve with the extremely tight match chamber 
But because that involved some hand reaming to sort I did not undertake the repair

Yesterday morning I was advised it was mine to buy at a very reasonable price 
I arrived at the specified time with the money and here it is

Now to consult the .22 LR rifle chamber guru on this forum and tickle out a micron or two from the lead of the chamber 

The thing about a High Wall .22 rifle is that it's pretty tricky to get a tiny case into the chamber !

The Winder musket third variation were all made in a low wall receiver and a lot easier to load and unload

----------


## akaroa1

It's a long way into the chamber
Odd decision for a target training rifle
But they wanted to have the weight and balance of a Springfield bolt action

----------


## bluebaiter222

Following a thread I started a few weeks ago WTB,tidy BSA Hunter triple two ,I,ve got to scratch the trebly itch.Thanks to the numerous replys from various jokers, particularly big up to @akaroa1 who as middle link in the chain put me onto this purdy one circa 1959.Done no work on the hill with low round count.Having been a safe 'Queen' it's in fact a Regent model from the Royal line that succeeded the Hunter line approx 1956.I,m yet to fire it,but have discovered it's got an apawling glacial lock time due to a weak main spring which I suspect may not even strike the primer with enuff oompf.Possibly caused by being stored in a safe for decades in the cocked position loading up the spring tention?As you do I,m wanting to strip open the bolt to investigate possible oxidized storage oil gumming up the lock time.Being a modified mini Mauser action,I'm attempting to unscrew the striker clockwise past the fully cocked detent to spring it open ,but don't have the talent to get it spun past this point.Anyone know how to pull one of these bolts down? Note it's not like a conventional Mauser action where you first engage the cocked safety , withdraw bolt,to anticlockwise unscrew the bolt striker.Got me stumped...

----------


## Micky Duck

@gundoc  will answer that one...with my wee zastava I store bolt in the fired position as got a few light strikes when it was new...never had issue since.

----------


## bluebaiter222

@Micky Duck yeah nar @Mathias chimed in on how to get it apart.Apparently  its all in the way you hold your tongue.Any rate got it apart,done the soak in petrol to release 60 plus years of crud,reassembled,but still rat shit lock time.For what ever reason the engineers @ Birmingham used a piss weak thin gauge wire in manufacturing these mainspings.Looks like something out of a daisy rifle.I realize this one is toast.So now on the hunt for a replacement with some decent tension,either genuine or Heath Robinson,as long as it works.Right now I,m reluctant to take it to the range.

----------


## Mathias

BSA Viscount 7x57, reasonably tidy original piece wearing a first gen shiny 2.5-8 Leupold.


Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## garyp

Got a spring here for you.

----------


## bluebaiter222

@Mathias  Noyce.You and me must be wired the same.Cant go past the classics.Black plastic with whistles and bells simply doesn't do it for me no matter how practical it may be .Some would argue it would look better in aperture irons

----------


## Mathias

> @Mathias  Noyce.You and me must be wired the same.Cant go past the classics.Black plastic with whistles and bells simply doesn't do it for me no matter how practical it may be .Some would argue it would look better in aperture irons


It must have had aperture fitted originally, as annoyingly the stock has been cut away on other side to allow for the PH base to fit plus the folding leaf was missing but I had a spare to refit & the hood.
Have to fess up, I've got a bit of S/S & carbon in the safe too, but always have a need for classic.

----------


## bluebaiter222

That 7mil wouldn't have to be a family hand me down from the late culler,uncle "Genlteman Jim" Davis by any chance?

----------


## ANTSMAN

> BSA Viscount 7x57, reasonably tidy original piece wearing a first gen shiny 2.5-8 Leupold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


oh mannnn, ive discovered a love for BSA shooters recently

----------


## Mathias

> That 7mil wouldn't have to be a family hand me down from the late culler,uncle "Genlteman Jim" Davis by any chance?


No, deceased estate though but unknown.
Uncle Jim had a 243 Majestic that his son Alex has now ( I bloody hope he still has!!) My brother has Jim's Landrover, which was another love of his.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## bluebaiter222

Yeah I remember that Landy from NZDC back country trips.And in keeping with Gentleman Jim, it was in very tidy order despite the work it had done.Good to still see it chugging in the family fold

----------


## Noswal



----------


## akaroa1

Winchester 1885 50 Eley 
Aka 500 3" BPE 
Aka 50-140
1890 production 
Absolutely original
Mechanically perfect 
Bore is 8 maybe 9/10
30" #3 barrel
Perfect wood




It's an express rifle and takes a huge case with a very big BP charge
Left is my recently restored 1885 45-70
Right is 500. Funny case with bullet seated only just fits in front of sight staff




I have everything on hand now I need to test fire it
But have one small item still to do before that happens
Expect it to be lively because the 500 is actually lighter than the 45-70

But not a high volume shooter

----------


## akaroa1

500 3" BPE  vs 500 3"
And the winner is ?

----------


## akaroa1

> 500 3" BPE  vs 500 3"
> And the winner is ?
> 
> Attachment 197553


Should have read

" 500 3" BPE  vs 45-70

----------


## Lucky

@akaroa1 …Gulp . That looks intimidating just with the round sitting there ready to slide in  hahaha , I feel for your shoulder , the rifle looks in mint condition

----------


## Hurricane

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....4192415db.jpeg

My first blued and walnut rifle in .30-06. 1970s vintage in perfect condition and only 40 rounds fired. Looking forward to taking delivery now. Have 168 ELD-Ms and Lapua brass waiting.

----------


## jakewire

> https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....4192415db.jpeg
> 
> My first blued and walnut rifle in .30-06. 1970s vintage in perfect condition and only 40 rounds fired. Looking forward to taking delivery now. Have 168 ELD-Ms and Lapua brass waiting.



Bloody nice, great caliber.

----------


## Spudattack

Just picked this thing of beauty up for a song off TM.

Trying to find some more info on it but its a 1960s vintage Musgrave built on a K98 action in .30-06

Mint bore and very tidy all round.

Being South African I have always wanted a Musgrave and couldnt pass this one up when it came up for grabs!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

Very unusual stock, interesting to see it

----------


## Spudattack

> Very unusual stock, interesting to see it


Yeah, never seen another one like it with the flats over the action, only seen that on vintage Orbendorff Mausers before.

So far I have worked out that the action was built by JP Sauer and Sohn in the 30s.

Trying a few other avenues to find out some more details!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> 500 3" BPE  vs 500 3"
> And the winner is ?
> 
> Attachment 197553


 @akaroa1 is that a paper patching or Teflon tape on the 500?

----------


## akaroa1

> @akaroa1 is that a paper patching or Teflon tape on the 500?


 @Marty Henry its good old fashioned paper patched

My 500 2 5/8" BPE loves the paper patched 395 grainers and I'm hoping the 1885 500 3" BPE will alos
Have fired it a few times but have one small repair to complete before I go to the full noise charge of 125 grains FFG

----------


## Micky Duck

right,so to avoid 20 lashings at dawn......... that is twice now you have mentioned this "other " 50 calibre ..this mystical 500 2 5/8" still hasnt shown it self I dont believe,and the line up of cartridges for comparison isnt really fair without one of her fodder in the middle....hop to it pronto like....PLEASE.

----------


## akaroa1

> right,so to avoid 20 lashings at dawn......... that is twice now you have mentioned this "other " 50 calibre ..this mystical 500 2 5/8" still hasnt shown it self I dont believe,and the line up of cartridges for comparison isnt really fair without one of her fodder in the middle....hop to it pronto like....PLEASE.


 @Micky Duck  Hollis Martini 500 2 5/8" BPE pistol grip sporting, express sights and ovate barrel with matt top flat rib

Just your run of the mill 500 BPE 
It shoots to sights at 65m and holds to a dinner plate group off hand
It's down loaded a bit but is nice to shoot

Whereas the 1885 500 BPE I'm intending going full noise as they are a very strong and reliable action

----------


## akaroa1

File image of the two 500s 

And a funny one
Trying to put the 3" BPE into the 2 5/8" Hollis Martini 
It just wouldn't go around the corner in the loading trough

----------


## Marty Henry

> @Marty Henry its good old fashioned paper patched
> 
> My 500 2 5/8" BPE loves the paper patched 395 grainers and I'm hoping the 1885 500 3" BPE will alos
> Have fired it a few times but have one small repair to complete before I go to the full noise charge of 125 grains FFG


125 grains should be fun. I've never been tempted to powder coat like the 45/70 there but do pp for the martinis. Now I'm wondering how Teflon tape would perform as an alternative.

----------


## akaroa1

> 125 grains should be fun. I've never been tempted to powder coat like the 45/70 there but do pp for the martinis. Now I'm wondering how Teflon tape would perform as an alternative.


 @Marty Henry the 45-70 405 grain powder coated bullets are off the shelf Black Widow bullets. Cheap and easy, ready to go

Yes I will be doing some proper paper patch experiments with the 500 3". It's from the paper patch era but has conventional rifling so a bit of work to do there

----------


## Micky Duck

when you think about it the not being able to fit is a good thing..... thankyou for posting photos,I shall put the "cat o nine tails" back in the rack.

----------


## akaroa1

> when you think about it the not being able to fit is a good thing..... thankyou for posting photos,I shall put the "cat o nine tails" back in the rack.


 @Micky Duck yes a very good thing the 3" doesn't fit because it's easy to keep safe from the wrong rounds going in the Hollis 

When I sort the 1885s little fault I will do some testing and then have both the 500 BPEs put together for a shoot
Then I will get some images to post

The Hollis has good British express sights
The Winchester's attempt at express sights are a joke
So it has a genuine Lyman WS marked tang sight and Beech front sight on it now so I hope it will be 150m capable

----------


## norsk

Passed my annual shooting test with my " Garbage Rod".We have to put five rounds into a 30cm vital zone on a deer sized target at 100m. After firing 30 practice shots. Every big game hunter has to do this with each Rifle they wish to hunt with.

----------


## Micky Duck

Im reading today that velocity isnt an issue with paper patched rounds,you can crank them up without trouble...will have another look as article may have been on that cartridge...


lots on the 458...bit more on 58calibre front stuffers...funny reading older magazines,this 1994 handloaders digest has heaps of great reading....the prices of components makes you cry.

----------


## Southerner223

Sako Vixen 222 and VX3 3-10 BC reticle, plan to shoot most of the game animals in the South Island as a wee bucket list challenge

----------


## bluebaiter222

Anywhere in the eye will do

----------


## Lucky

> Sako Vixen 222 and VX3 3-10 BC reticle, plan to shoot most of the game animals in the South Island as a wee bucket list challenge
> 
> Attachment 202314


now that is a nice wee set up

----------


## akaroa1

This rifle is restored and tested and ready to join the Walnut and Blued Steel ranks

Remington No.5 303
1898 nitro sporting model
No 114 so mid production which puts it about  1900 made

One of only 28 sporting rolling block  303s ever 
 made 
All the repairs are completed and it shoots well despite the poor sights 



Shown with its Baby Carbine older brother circa 1888

----------


## FRST

Picked this up at the last auction. Full custom pre64 Winchester mod 70 in 270. Not sure who made it but they knew how to make a stock. Some of the best chequering and inletting I've seen.

----------


## FRST



----------


## norsk

A Bayonet arrived for my M/28, these are not easy to find.

----------


## Hunter_Nick

> Attachment 202475
> Attachment 202476


Yes, youve got a very nice bit of kit there. I bet it cost you a fraction of what it cost the original owner paid to get it done

----------


## john m

ZKW 465

----------


## Makros

To revive this thread. Uberti 1873 in 44-40.
Decided to go with style this afternoon for a little wander through a local DOC block. Who needs a scope when it's three shots resulting in three head shots with the tang sight.

----------


## FRST

Nice vivid case hardening on that receiver side plate. The shooting ain't bad either

----------


## Marty Henry

> To revive this thread. Uberti 1873 in 44-40.
> Decided to go with style this afternoon for a little wander through a local DOC block. Who needs a scope when it's three shots resulting in three head shots with the tang sight.
> Attachment 213598


Good sights extract the full potential of lever actions that's for sure

----------


## Southcity

> ZKW 465
> Attachment 207158


Very nice example. Still in .22 Hornet? Have you shot it? I have one as well. Haven’t used it yet. Mine is a 1949.

----------


## MSL

> Very nice example. Still in .22 Hornet? Have you shot it? I have one as well. Havent used it yet. Mine is a 1949.


Ive got a 49 also, with original meopta 3x scope.
Cool little rifle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## Tahr

> Attachment 213695
> Attachment 213696


Target pics??

----------


## Dicko

Nice old BSA Ryan. Calibre? 7x57 or back to .270W?

Continuing on the .22 Hornet theme. I picked this rifle off the rack of a Gunshop about 10 years ago. Looking at the floor plate I thought it was a .270 or .30-06. 

I got a surprise when it was in my hands.





Its a 48 build model 70. Full size rifle.
A great shooter to boot.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Target pics??


It actually doesn't shoot as good as I'd hoped around 1.5" with federal bluebox, I think it's mainly the trigger it's been set really heavy and the grub screws superglued or locktite or something, was going to put some heat on them and try free them up myself but might let someone a bit less agricultural than I am.  I'll reload for it and see if I can get that a bit better but it will only ever really be a 300m rifle with what I'll use it for anyhow.  @Rock river arms hunter picked up my 7x57 today so keen to get that up and running also

----------


## ANTSMAN

> It actually doesn't shoot as good as I'd hoped around 1.5" with federal bluebox, I think it's mainly the trigger it's been set really heavy and the grub screws superglued or locktite or something, was going to put some heat on them and try free them up myself but might let someone a bit less agricultural than I am.  I'll reload for it and see if I can get that a bit better but it will only ever really be a 300m rifle with what I'll use it for anyhow.  @Rock river arms hunter picked up my 7x57 today so keen to get that up and running also


Gundoc on here kindly sorted my trigger setup for me- minty 2lb or less on the BSA i got from you.

----------


## gundoc

A nice early Model 70 Winchester. Very nice! I imported a few tidy used BSA Hunter .22 Hornets about 12 years ago from the UK and they sold very quickly. I wish I had kept one!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Oh, @Dicko it's 1956 BSA Viscount, 308. As mentioned have just bought a 7x57 also, this one is an anomaly but more about that once its in my possesion. I know I've bought and sold shit tonnes of rifles of all sorts of flavors but I think I may have found my niche and I like the idea of collecting a few BSA's

----------


## csmiffy

@Ryan_Songhurst did you ever get rid of the P14 303 with a stuffed barrel ages ago?

----------


## Makros

I too have a soft spot for a BSA. Lovely looking example you've got there Ryan.
I had a .308 Monarch once that had a stuffed barrel and I got a gunsmith to put on a take off barrel from a target shooters rifle. Shot about .5-.75 after that. Was really cheap to do, one of the good things bout a .308, plenty of second hand barrels that have lost their edge for target shooting but have thousands of rounds worth of hunting accuracy left..

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> @Ryan_Songhurst did you ever get rid of the P14 303 with a stuffed barrel ages ago?


Yeap, I can't remember where or who too though haha

----------


## FRST

> Attachment 213695
> Attachment 213696


What a nice spot to sight in too

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Heres a couple more 
Both rifles are custom long range bpcr’s
The top one is a martini 45-70 tony hawken barrel 
Stock built by a mate of a mate 

Bottom one is a Remington rolling block 45-90 valcan barrel stock built by a very good friend 
He’s done a beautiful job

----------


## john m

South city yes still .22 Hornet, accurate yes just aim anywhere in the eye at 100yds.

----------


## SmokeyJason

> South city yes still .22 Hornet, accurate yes just aim anywhere in the eye at 100yds.
> Attachment 214279


Now that is a nice wee rifle

----------

